# The (Patina) Champ is Here



## jessicasimpson

Just thought that some of you ladies would like to see my 2 year old speedy that i used everyday up until a week ago when i started using my Artsy . The patina is Perfect . If you want i can give you all my secrets on how to keep your bag this way and i never treated it  i was so easy


----------



## jessicasimpson

Lol I crack myself up ...the champ is here that's silly


----------



## dmdreaming

Your Speedy is gorgeous!  Share share!


----------



## shopgirl0047

yes, pray tell!


----------



## KayluvsLV

Yes please share your speedy's patina is beautiful.


----------



## viacarolina2394

tell tell!!! I'm so anal about my mono and azur speedy! lol


----------



## Venice04

dmdreaming said:


> Your Speedy is gorgeous!  Share share!


 Ditto!


----------



## Tabbscat

Ok, I will bite . Please tell... Your bag is a beauty!


----------



## jessicasimpson

ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


----------



## Veronica NT

If i get my speedy azur, this is what I'm gonna do! Thanks


----------



## helene20

That is good to know. I don't like to buy bags with a lot of vachetta.


----------



## Tabbscat

I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol


----------



## viacarolina2394

Tabbscat said:


> I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol



+1!!!!! lol


----------



## thedeathparade

Exactly what the LV repairs manager says she does with her bags.


----------



## luxluna

I'd love to know your secrets.

... Also do you know why mine tends to look grey and dirty? I take good care of it but it seems like moisture or sweat (that I don't notice) makes it look grey. I know, EWW.


----------



## 7777777

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


 
Thank you for sharing. How did you come up with this process?


----------



## jessicasimpson

7777777 said:


> Thank you for sharing. How did you come up with this process?


Tons of research and called a lot of LV stores I probly spoke with 40 different SA s I put all the info together and tried it . It Worked


----------



## patzgirl

Looks great! Do you think I'd get the same results if the vachetta has already been treated with the Kiwi Protect-All water repellant? Also, does it darken the vachetta only until it dries or does it stay darker? I'm wanting to try this today but not sure I have the nerve!


----------



## jessicasimpson

patzgirl said:


> Looks great! Do you think I'd get the same results if the vachetta has already been treated with the Kiwi Protect-All water repellant? Also, does it darken the vachetta only until it dries or does it stay darker? I'm wanting to try this today but not sure I have the nerve!


Only darker until it drys .yes I think it will still work with s treated bag . Post photos please . ))


----------



## jessicasimpson

luxluna said:


> I'd love to know your secrets.
> 
> ... Also do you know why mine tends to look grey and dirty? I take good care of it but it seems like moisture or sweat (that I don't notice) makes it look grey. I know, EWW.



Hmm tell me what you have done with your bag so far since you got it . (Tan ,cream lotion. Sanitizer , wiping , ??? Any thing you may have done tell me .


----------



## patzgirl

> Only darker until it drys .yes I think it will still work with s treated bag . Post photos please . ))



Thanks!!  If I can work my nerve up to do it I will post pics.  I tried it on the very tip of one of the leafs of my speedy and it looks about the same, but I really did a very small spot.  I really want it to be darker so I'm not so paranoid about using it but I'm worried it may turn out blotchy.


----------



## jessicasimpson

patzgirl said:


> Thanks!!  If I can work my nerve up to do it I will post pics.  I tried it on the very tip of one of the leafs of my speedy and it looks about the same, but I really did a very small spot.  I really want it to be darker so I'm not so paranoid about using it but I'm worried it may turn out blotchy.


Don't worry it won't be blotchy


----------



## Baglady777

I'm totally impressed!


----------



## Damier Dme

Veronica NT said:


> If i get my speedy azur, this is what I'm gonna do! Thanks



Will you show us pics of how it works on azur?


----------



## jessicasimpson

Baglady777 said:


> I'm totally impressed!


And why is that ???


----------



## AnVic

Thanks for this great tip Jessica!


----------



## designvixen

Wow! I just took a screenshot pic of your directions so I will know what to do next time I get a new mono bag! The patina on your Speedy is gorgeous!


----------



## Baglady777

jessicasimpson said:


> And why is that ???


I'm impressed by all that research and the beautiful patina on your bag.


----------



## Azucar

I would love to know what charstonmom thinks about this method


----------



## NWGal

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .



First I have to say your speedy handles look amazing!  

I just got a new Odeon PM today.  I had her sit in the window for about an hour but rotated her a couple more times just because of all the piping and long straps.  It's supposed to be nice the next few days so I'll make sure she gets more time in window.  Curious if you can explain what the water does to the vachetta initially when you wipe it down for the first time?  I'm not doubting you I'd just like to understand a little more I guess.  Seems like we are told to steer clear of rain and so wiping it down seems pretty bold when the vachetta is still so new.


----------



## jessicasimpson

NWGal said:


> First I have to say your speedy handles look amazing!
> 
> I just got a new Odeon PM today.  I had her sit in the window for about an hour but rotated her a couple more times just because of all the piping and long straps.  It's supposed to be nice the next few days so I'll make sure she gets more time in window.  Curious if you can explain what the water does to the vachetta initially when you wipe it down for the first time?  I'm not doubting you I'd just like to understand a little more I guess.  Seems like we are told to steer clear of rain and so wiping it down seems pretty bold when the vachetta is still so new.


Hello . Wiping it down with water assures that it stay clean from all the oil, dirt and debree and dust that comes from daily use .Remember just because it may look clean doesn't mean it is. You don't want that dirt to slowly build up till one day you look and the bag the handles are black . Lol hope that helps .


----------



## NWGal

jessicasimpson said:


> Hello . Wiping it down with water assures that it stay clean from all the oil, dirt and debree and dust that comes from daily use .Remember just because it may look clean doesn't mean it is. You don't want that dirt to slowly build up till one day you look and the bag the handles are black . Lol hope that helps .



Ok, that makes sense & I know what you mean about not looking dirty when it really can be.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## MissChris

Your patina is gorgeous!! I just got a new Totally MM...I like the idea of letting it sunbath and if I can get the nerve up to wipe down the handles like you described I'm going to do it! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Serenedee

Well I took the plunge and just did this process on both my Artsys. I will post back after I finish the final step tomorrow morning. Fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## NWGal

MissChris said:


> Your patina is gorgeous!! I just got a new Totally MM...I like the idea of letting it sunbath and if I can get the nerve up to wipe down the handles like you described I'm going to do it! Thanks so much for sharing!



I'm in the same boat w/ my Odeon... 



Serenedee said:


> Well I took the plunge and just did this process on both my Artsys. I will post back after I finish the final step tomorrow morning. Fingers and toes crossed!!



Can't wait to read about your update!!!!


----------



## Serenedee

Serenedee said:


> Well I took the plunge and just did this process on both my Artsys. I will post back after I finish the final step tomorrow morning. Fingers and toes crossed!!



Update!  

My Artsy handles look grrreat! The true test for me will be if I get caught in the rain. Although I usually have a coat just for my bags for this. Lol


----------



## NWGal

Serenedee said:


> Update!
> 
> My Artsy handles look grrreat! The true test for me will be if I get caught in the rain. Although I usually have a coat just for my bags for this. Lol



did they darken at all?  pics please!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Serenedee said:


> Well I took the plunge and just did this process on both my Artsys. I will post back after I finish the final step tomorrow morning. Fingers and toes crossed!!



	You did water wipe thing??


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Serenedee said:


> Update!
> 
> My Artsy handles look grrreat! The true test for me will be if I get caught in the rain. Although I usually have a coat just for my bags for this. Lol



Post a picture!


----------



## courtney_alex

Will this only work on brand new vachetta?


----------



## Serenedee

NWGal said:


> did they darken at all?  pics please!



No darkening at all


----------



## Serenedee

Markxmikesmom said:


> You did water wipe thing??



Yep!!


----------



## Damier Dme

I could understand how this would work, in the same way that if you got a drop of water on your vachetta and immediately tried this method, you would have an even patina instead of a spot. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Serenedee

My Azur is approx 6 weeks older than my mono and she had the loveliest patina.  Hard to see in the pics but I love the patina. My mono has some catching up to do.


----------



## sayakayumi

jessicasimpson + wet sock + new vacheta + 2 new Artsy's = very brave


----------



## Serenedee

sayakayumi said:


> jessicasimpson + wet sock + new vacheta + 2 new Artsy's = very brave



Lol! It's no worse than running a baby wipe across vachetta. The main ingredient in them is water so it's no different. .


----------



## Serenedee

Plus another poster stated that one of the repair Managers at LV does the same thing with her bags too so I figured hey it's worth a shot!


----------



## Damier Dme

Serenedee said:


> View attachment 2160098
> View attachment 2160099
> View attachment 2160100
> View attachment 2160101
> 
> My Azur is approx 6 weeks older than my mono and she had the loveliest patina.  Hard to see in the pics but I love the patina. My mono has some catching up to do.


 
You're my hero!


----------



## jessicasimpson

courtney_alex said:


> Will this only work on brand new vachetta?


 yes


----------



## sayakayumi

Serenedee said:


> Lol! It's no worse than running a baby wipe across vachetta. The main ingredient in them is water so it's no different. .



I'm glad it worked out for you  sometimes I feel hesitant to believe things I read on the Internet, especially by the self proclaimed champs and experts  it's good to see your Artsy's are ok and looking great!


----------



## Serenedee

sayakayumi said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you  sometimes I feel hesitant to believe things I read on the Internet, especially by the self proclaimed champs and experts  it's good to see your Artsy's are ok and looking great!



Ty! The handles actually look, imo, better than before. They have a slight 'sheen' to them and look and feel more 'smooth' if that makes sense.  I am very pleased with this 'experiment'   I do plan on repeating it every month or so as I want to keep the handles as clean as possible.


----------



## shyder48

I'm on the verge of trying this to my speedy tonight! Won't using just water dry out the vachetta after a while though? The pictures look good though! I can only hope mine patina just was nice after two years of everyday use!


----------



## jessicasimpson

Serenedee said:


> Ty! The handles actually look, imo, better than before. They have a slight 'sheen' to them and look and feel more 'smooth' if that makes sense.  I am very pleased with this 'experiment'   I do plan on repeating it every month or so as I want to keep the handles as clean as possible.


Don't do it every month . You will dry out the leather . Every 3 months is better so it has time to oxidize and get natural oil from your hands . Make sence ?


----------



## jessicasimpson

shyder48 said:


> I'm on the verge of trying this to my speedy tonight! Won't using just water dry out the vachetta after a while though? The pictures look good though! I can only hope mine patina just was nice after two years of everyday use!


It doesn't dry out the leather because I use it and the oils from my hands condition it . Also your not saturating the leather just the top .


----------



## Serenedee

jessicasimpson said:


> Don't do it every month . You will dry out the leather . Every 3 months is better so it has time to oxidize and get natural oil from your hands . Make sence ?



Okay every three months it is then! Thx for this tip.


----------



## shyder48

jessicasimpson said:


> It doesn't dry out the leather because I use it and the oils from my hands condition it . Also your not saturating the leather just the top .



I'm trying this out this weekend but I'm going to do my speedy b's straps first for a trial run then move on to the handles when I get the hang of it! Could I try this method even if I've used my bag? Mine's already 2 months old but I didn't condition or treat it prior to using it. I did lay it out in the sun (or whatever sun I could get) before I used it though.


----------



## shyder48

So i've been reading this thread over and over again so I can be confident enough to try it on my speedy b's straps. So does this process, in a way, preempts the water spot by wiping water all over a new vachetta? Like instead of one water dropping on a new vachetta, you're taking very little water and spreading it all over so there's an even spotting to it. Does that make sense?


----------



## Serenedee

shyder48 said:


> So i've been reading this thread over and over again so I can be confident enough to try it on my speedy b's straps. So does this process, in a way, preempts the water spot by wiping water all over a new vachetta? Like instead of one water dropping on a new vachetta, you're taking very little water and spreading it all over so there's an even spotting to it. Does that make sense?



I'm not sure how this works but if you follow the op's directions then you should be fine as you are not really putting much water on at all. You need to wring all the water out of the white sock/towel first before wiping the vachetta. Mine dried very quickly. 
I haven't taken my bags out in the rain yet though lol. I'd like more of a patina to develop first before I dare do that.


----------



## AnVic

Thanks Jessica!  I tried it on my new NF azur, and it didn't get dark at all, she's still okay  i followed your direction, 3 days an hour tanning by the window, 4th day wiped it with a wet microfiber face towel cloth instead of a cotton socks, wring it so hard before i wiped it on my vachetta, it dried up so fast....today wiped it again with a dry cloth that i used yesterday and she's still looks amazing.  I wonder if i can do this on my 1 year old patina'd Estrela? never treated it with anything but at first i also put her by the window to get some sun.


----------



## trumanfinn

Do you think that this would work to remove water spots?

I always treat my bags, but when I bought my speedy B I made the mistake of carrying it one time on a beautiful sunny day. Of course, in the middle of a huge parking lot a mile from my car a freak storm erupted and my speedy has been covered in water spots ever since. I've tried lmb and baby wiping but have never been able to get rid of them.


----------



## shyder48

I did it! I finally got the courage to do it on my 2 month old Speedy B! Now I wait for it to dry...

There were no significant darkening either! I had some water spots I was hoping to fix but it didn't go away after wiping it. Oh well! I hope this method at least prevent future ones. 

Here's what it looks like after wipe down:





The water spots that stayed: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sorry for such poor quality. I was using my iPhone camera and it doesn't take the best detailed picture in low light. Anyways, you can kind of see the two water spots on the side of my bag.


----------



## AnVic

jessicasimpson said:


> Tons of research and called a lot of LV stores I probly spoke with 40 different SA s I put all the info together and tried it . It Worked



Thank you Jessica for this great tip.  I tried it on my new NF azur and took the courage to do it on my Patina'd Estrela yesterday, coz she's kinda starting to darken a little.  Like what I did on my new NF azur I also did it on my Estrela. My Estrela just patina'd naturally for a year and this is the very first time I used a wet cloth on her and look how she is now. I didn't put any conditioner after wiping yesterday, i just wipe her this morning with a cotton cloth. Thanks so much for sharing this tip. 


Here she is now without flash and with flash from my Iphone camera. 
I am not afraid of bags with vachetta anymore!


----------



## SophiaHY

I am contemplating whether to do it to my Retiro. Is sunbathing the bag for 3 days @ 1 hour each enough? Can someone explain why this step is necessary before wiping the bag on day 4? TIA


----------



## Serenedee

SophiaHY said:


> I am contemplating whether to do it to my Retiro. Is sunbathing the bag for 3 days @ 1 hour each enough? Can someone explain why this step is necessary before wiping the bag on day 4? TIA



I didn't sunbathe my bags at all, I had already been carrying them for a few weeks so they had a slight patina already. They look fantastic now.


----------



## SophiaHY

Serenedee said:


> I didn't sunbathe my bags at all, I had already been carrying them for a few weeks so they had a slight patina already. They look fantastic now.



Maybe this is what I should do, carry the bag. I'm so worried that I'll mess the bag up so after getting the bag last week, I still haven't worked up the nerve to carry her. I take her out of the closet each day, look at her and put her back.


----------



## jessicasimpson

SophiaHY said:


> I am contemplating whether to do it to my Retiro. Is sunbathing the bag for 3 days @ 1 hour each enough? Can someone explain why this step is necessary before wiping the bag on day 4? TIA



Because you need it to oxidize a little bit before you just add water . The sun starts the patina very lightly making the water apply nicer . Plus tanning it makes it so its not absolutely virgin . I hope that makes sence


----------



## jessicasimpson

AnVic said:


> Thanks Jessica!  I tried it on my new NF azur, and it didn't get dark at all, she's still okay  i followed your direction, 3 days an hour tanning by the window, 4th day wiped it with a wet microfiber face towel cloth instead of a cotton socks, wring it so hard before i wiped it on my vachetta, it dried up so fast....today wiped it again with a dry cloth that i used yesterday and she's still looks amazing.  I wonder if i can do this on my 1 year old patina'd Estrela? never treated it with anything but at first i also put her by the window to get some sun.


Your welcome


----------



## jessicasimpson

AnVic said:


> Thank you Jessica for this great tip.  I tried it on my new NF azur and took the courage to do it on my Patina'd Estrela yesterday, coz she's kinda starting to darken a little.  Like what I did on my new NF azur I also did it on my Estrela. My Estrela just patina'd naturally for a year and this is the very first time I used a wet cloth on her and look how she is now. I didn't put any conditioner after wiping yesterday, i just wipe her this morning with a cotton cloth. Thanks so much for sharing this tip.
> View attachment 2166163
> 
> Here she is now without flash and with flash from my Iphone camera.
> I am not afraid of bags with vachetta anymore!



Very Beautiful . Your very welcome :*


----------



## SophiaHY

jessicasimpson said:


> Because you need it to oxidize a little bit before you just add water . The sun starts the patina very lightly making the water apply nicer . Plus tanning it makes it so its not absolutely virgin . I hope that makes sence



Thank you!!! That makes sense. I'm gonna try it but first I need to steal a white cotton sock from DH.


----------



## axcarter

Are the handles still silky smooth after wiping it down? And do you wipe it in a circular motion or just back and forth?


----------



## louisrl

Wipe it with wet cloth? Omg I think I'm nervous to do it with my 4months and a week old bags! Helppppp!!!!!!


----------



## 7777777

AnVic said:


> Thank you Jessica for this great tip.  I tried it on my new NF azur and took the courage to do it on my Patina'd Estrela yesterday, coz she's kinda starting to darken a little.  Like what I did on my new NF azur I also did it on my Estrela. My Estrela just patina'd naturally for a year and this is the very first time I used a wet cloth on her and look how she is now. I didn't put any conditioner after wiping yesterday, i just wipe her this morning with a cotton cloth. Thanks so much for sharing this tip.
> View attachment 2166163
> 
> Here she is now without flash and with flash from my Iphone camera.
> I am not afraid of bags with vachetta anymore!


 
I have the same bag which I find beautiful, but I am also a little worried about all the vachetta.
Could you, please, tell me what had changed after you applied the wet cloth.
Did it take the dirt away, and made the vachetta look lighter? 
Do you have a picture of how it looke before?  Thank you!


----------



## Serenedee

axcarter said:


> Are the handles still silky smooth after wiping it down? And do you wipe it in a circular motion or just back and forth?



My Artsy handles are smoother. I just wiped in one direction. I put my hand in the sock, like a mitt, and wiped the handles.


----------



## mollipop

I did this on my month old Raspail. It made it smoother and more even, but just barely. And maybe a smidge darker. It was scary but I got a rush from it!


----------



## SophiaHY

Okay, super scary but I did it and I can report that no damage done as far as I can tell and not blotchy.  I will let it dry overnight then polish. Let me just say that never in my life had I tried that hard to wring out a sock.  I tested on the back of the strap initially before working up the courage to take that sock to the bag. It also made me realize how much vachetta is on that Retiro. What was I thinking when I bought that bag...


----------



## AnVic

7777777 said:


> I have the same bag which I find beautiful, but I am also a little worried about all the vachetta.
> Could you, please, tell me what had changed after you applied the wet cloth.
> Did it take the dirt away, and made the vachetta look lighter?
> Do you have a picture of how it looke before?  Thank you!



My vachetta has patina'd already and starting to darken on the armpit area and the one with the Louis Vuitton print on the front, its not too dark but i know its dirt, also on the bottom of our Estrela coz i never treated it with anything, the whole 1 year all i do is wipe her with a clean cloth.  That's why i did what Jessica's tip coz i want her to look clean but patina'd.  The cloth that i wiped had brown stains from wiping, so that means i have removed the dirt and it dries up fast. The following day, i wiped her several times using the dry microfiber face towel of my daughter and the shine went back and most of all she looks clean again.  Just make sure you wring the wet cotton sock hard as in no water coming out that's the time you can start wiping your vachetta.


----------



## 7777777

AnVic said:


> My vachetta has patina'd already and starting to darken on the armpit area and the one with the Louis Vuitton print on the front, its not too dark but i know its dirt, also on the bottom of our Estrela coz i never treated it with anything, the whole 1 year all i do is wipe her with a clean cloth.  That's why i did what Jessica's tip coz i want her to look clean but patina'd.  The cloth that i wiped had brown stains from wiping, so that means i have removed the dirt and it dries up fast. The following day, i wiped her several times using the dry microfiber face towel of my daughter and the shine went back and most of all she looks clean again.  Just make sure you wring the wet cotton sock hard as in no water coming out that's the time you can start wiping your vachetta.


 
Thank you.


----------



## AnVic

7777777 said:


> Thank you.



This is the cloth that I used, wet and dry.


----------



## AnVic

anvic said:


> this is the cloth that i used, wet and dry.


----------



## 7777777

AnVic said:


> View attachment 2168423


 
Your bag's patina looks really nice and even!


----------



## Mrs Darling

This is great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try it on my Speedy B tonight. Just thinking about it makes me nervous... Yikes!!! But I see that the results are amazing so I'll just go for it. Do you have to buff a lot to bring the shine back? And also just to make sure, no spray nor cream afterwards ever?


----------



## Mrs Darling

Ok I just did it on my Retiro PM, speedy b and Galliera. My sock was wet. I felt like it just wet the surface of the vachetta which almost dried instantly. I'll wait until tomorrow to buff them. I


----------



## AnVic

Mrs Darling said:


> This is great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try it on my Speedy B tonight. Just thinking about it makes me nervous... Yikes!!! But I see that the results are amazing so I'll just go for it. Do you have to buff a lot to bring the shine back? And also just to make sure, no spray nor cream afterwards ever?


I too was nervous at first but i remember also asking an SA before about vachetta getting wet on one spot and she said, better wipe everything wet to have even patina and dry it up on a hair blower on the lowest setting arms length.  And when i saw Jessica's post, i had to try it and i did with my new NF azur, and when my azur was okay, i tried it on my Estrela.  Let it dry overnight, and then wipe your bags with a dry cotton cloth, all your bags will have a nice clean patina.  and i didn't put anything after.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Mrs Darling said:


> This is great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try it on my Speedy B tonight. Just thinking about it makes me nervous... Yikes!!! But I see that the results are amazing so I'll just go for it. Do you have to buff a lot to bring the shine back? And also just to make sure, no spray nor cream afterwards ever?


 Just buff lightly and NO SPRAY . Have fun


----------



## jessicasimpson

jessicasimpson said:


> Just buff lightly and NO SPRAY . Have fun



How did it turn out ???


----------



## viewwing

I was eager to try this when I read this thread. My faint heart couldn't take wetting the vachetta so I got my husband to do it for me. Haha! The handles on my azur speedy was turning black together with her tan. I was anxious to clean her up. This was the result after following the instructions given by the op. I thought it was pretty good. What do u guys think?


----------



## jessicasimpson

Beautiful


----------



## Mumotons

I might try this tomorrow )


----------



## Mrs Darling

jessicasimpson said:


> How did it turn out ???



Great. My vachetta looks same. Thank you so much Jessica.


----------



## SophiaHY

viewwing said:


> I was eager to try this when I read this thread. My faint heart couldn't take wetting the vachetta so I got my husband to do it for me. Haha! The handles on my azur speedy was turning black together with her tan. I was anxious to clean her up. This was the result after following the instructions given by the op. I thought it was pretty good. What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172741
> View attachment 2172742



Looks great!


----------



## NWGal

viewwing said:


> I was eager to try this when I read this thread. My faint heart couldn't take wetting the vachetta so I got my husband to do it for me. Haha! The handles on my azur speedy was turning black together with her tan. I was anxious to clean her up. This was the result after following the instructions given by the op. I thought it was pretty good. What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172741
> View attachment 2172742



Too bad you didn't have a before and after. Turned out beautifully..


----------



## mylvoe

viewwing said:


> I was eager to try this when I read this thread. My faint heart couldn't take wetting the vachetta so I got my husband to do it for me. Haha! The handles on my azur speedy was turning black together with her tan. I was anxious to clean her up. This was the result after following the instructions given by the op. I thought it was pretty good. What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172741
> View attachment 2172742


beautiful..


----------



## kenzibray

I just got a new bag today and I've read through this thread and I'm very tempted but I've done LMB before and it's worked for me. I'm torn.


----------



## NWGal

kenzibray said:


> I just got a new bag today and I've read through this thread and I'm very tempted but I've done LMB before and it's worked for me. I'm torn.



I know the feeling!  I decided to go this route with my Odeon.  So far so good, I figure I can always do the LMB later if I want.


----------



## kenzibray

Do you think you can do this method after LMB?


----------



## NWGal

kenzibray said:


> Do you think you can do this method after LMB?



Not sure. Personally I don't think I'd try it.


----------



## yumigirl

Just did this with my odeon.  A little nerve-wracking doing the wipedown with the wet sock but everything's even and I am looking forward to an even and clean-looking patina months/years from now.

I compared it with my totally that was treated with LMB.  LMB seems to make the vachetta darker quicker but the color looks even as well.  It will be interesting to see the difference/s down the road between the two purses treated differently.


----------



## Brooksie

I'm going home to do this now. Eek!


----------



## wawa980

]I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol[/QUOTE]

++++1


----------



## Nieke1975

Can this technique also be applied on pre-loved bags to get the handled 'cleaner' ? Anyone have an older speedy that they tried this on ? I wondr if it's a good technique to clean a handle that's already got a patina.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Brooksie said:


> I'm going home to do this now. Eek!



Well how does it look now


----------



## nutran

NWGal,
What cleanser/method did u use to clean that? I'm pretty new at this. My whirlshere need cleaning real bad. Please help. Thxs


----------



## NWGal

nutran said:


> NWGal,
> What cleanser/method did u use to clean that? I'm pretty new at this. My whirlshere need cleaning real bad. Please help. Thxs



My galliera?  I used the Lovin' my bags products.  They worked great and I don't have any complaints.  My odeon is new and so I haven't cleaned it yet other than just wiping it down with the damp cloth like the OP suggested in this thread.  I don't plan on using the LMB kit on my odeon, I'm going to continue to use the process suggested in this thread.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Thank you so much for this info, OP!  I bought a Delightful 1 1/2 years ago.  I didn't do any sort of treatment on her handle and was super careful when carrying her....never out in the rain, no hand lotion, would carry in the crook of my arm stead of hand held....still ended up with a few water spots and some black underneath the handle.  I set her out in the sun a few days ago and read your suggestions last night.  I gently wet the handle and trim and it turned out beautifully!!  It's a tad darker but more even all over.  I'm so happy!


----------



## Bethblas84

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


If only there was sun here in Germany  I will definitely try it as soon as the sun comes around!


----------



## lvoe nyc

I just did it on my year old speedy and my 8 month old sully.   Both look better than before.   It does even the patina nicely.   I also saw dirt on the white sock.   Thank you op!!


----------



## jessicasimpson

lvoe nyc said:


> I just did it on my year old speedy and my 8 month old sully.   Both look better than before.   It does even the patina nicely.   I also saw dirt on the white sock.   Thank you op!!


Your welcome . Im getting ready to do this to my artsy


----------



## Purselovn

I have my 6 year old speedy. I wanna clean the dirt off the already patina of the handles with this famous sock trick lol. Will post a before n after photo for sure! I had never conditioned it or treated it.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Purselovn said:


> I have my 6 year old speedy. I wanna clean the dirt off the already patina of the handles with this famous sock trick lol. Will post a before n after photo for sure! I had never conditioned it or treated it.


Have you cleaned your bag  yet ) excited to see photos


----------



## Charmie

Coachie1975 said:


> Thank you so much for this info, OP!  I bought a Delightful 1 1/2 years ago.  I didn't do any sort of treatment on her handle and was super careful when carrying her....never out in the rain, no hand lotion, would carry in the crook of my arm stead of hand held....still ended up with a few water spots and some black underneath the handle.  I set her out in the sun a few days ago and read your suggestions last night.  I gently wet the handle and trim and it turned out beautifully!!  It's a tad darker but more even all over.  I'm so happy!


Love to pics on how it turned out. Too anxious to try it.


----------



## Charmie

yumigirl said:


> Just did this with my odeon.  A little nerve-wracking doing the wipedown with the wet sock but everything's even and I am looking forward to an even and clean-looking patina months/years from now.
> 
> I compared it with my totally that was treated with LMB.  LMB seems to make the vachetta darker quicker but the color looks even as well.  It will be interesting to see the difference/s down the road between the two purses treated differently.


Post some pics. Like I said before, too anxious I'll screw it up. Love my bag and don't want to mess it up when I just got it.


----------



## Purselovn

jessicasimpson said:


> Have you cleaned your bag  yet ) excited to see photos


it cleaned some of the dirt that i saw come off. But as u can tell in the after photo. There is prob real dark stain from oils etc accumulated over the years that didnt come off. But im sure if i did this process earlier n cleaned the handles could have been alot cleaner. Im gonna use the leather cleaner when i get it to see the after results. To be continued... Haha


----------



## Charmie

Purselovn said:


> it cleaned some of the dirt that i saw come off. But as u can tell in the after photo. There is prob real dark stain from oils etc accumulated over the years that didnt come off. But im sure if i did this process earlier n cleaned the handles could have been alot cleaner. Im gonna use the leather cleaner when i get it to see the after results. To be continued... Haha
> View attachment 2209352
> View attachment 2209353


It doesn't look bad considering its 6 years old. Maybe I should really take the plunge and do it.


----------



## Nieke1975

Purselovn said:


> it cleaned some of the dirt that i saw come off. But as u can tell in the after photo. There is prob real dark stain from oils etc accumulated over the years that didnt come off. But im sure if i did this process earlier n cleaned the handles could have been alot cleaner. Im gonna use the leather cleaner when i get it to see the after results. To be continued... Haha
> View attachment 2209352
> View attachment 2209353


 
Maybe it's the lighting but I do see a noticeable difference, your handles after do look a lot cleaner !


----------



## NWGal

So today I decided to do this on my galliera pm to even up the patina. Mind you I recently cleaned and conditioned it with the LMB kit before I put it away this winter. Since then I've maybe used it 4-5 times. I didn't think to take a before pic because I didn't think it would be that dirty. I was wrong!  Here's a pic of the cloth I used. I only used the one corner but I folded it over for a comparison.  Ill post pics of my bag once its dried and buffed.


----------



## NWGal

kenzibray said:


> Do you think you can do this method after LMB?



So I did try it..... Looks great so far!  I'll post pics tomorrow.  Check the pic above at how much dirt was on there even after a recent cleaning!


----------



## Purselovn

The dirt really does come off with this technique and the vachetta dried nicely n quickly. I saw the same dirt that came off on the sock. Im wondering if it is fine to do this more frquent than every 3 months?


----------



## Charmie

NWGal said:


> So I did try it..... Looks great so far!  I'll post pics tomorrow.  Check the pic above at how much dirt was on there even after a recent cleaning!


Can't wait to see the result.


----------



## NWGal

Here's my 1yr old galliera. Treated x2 with LMB (most recently in Nov or Dec, dont remember for sure) and then using the suggested method by the "patina champ" earlier this morning.  Lol 

I think the patina looks more even now (the pics look lighter than it is, it's more of a honey patina) It did darken up just a little but I'm fine with that. When I got it out of the closet today I thought it looked a little dry but now it no longer does. Overall I'm very happy with it!


----------



## jessicasimpson

Purselovn said:


> The dirt really does come off with this technique and the vachetta dried nicely n quickly. I saw the same dirt that came off on the sock. Im wondering if it is fine to do this more frquent than every 3 months?


I dont just because I dont want to dry the leather out


----------



## Jillyboo

Dry a white stationary eraser, rubbing against dirt areas, it's also brings off the dirt too. This works great on vintage brass studs too.


----------



## jessicasimpson

NWGal said:


> Here's my 1yr old galliera. Treated x2 with LMB (most recently in Nov or Dec, dont remember for sure) and then using the suggested method by the "patina champ" earlier this morning.  Lol
> 
> I think the patina looks more even now (the pics look lighter than it is, it's more of a honey patina) It did darken up just a little but I'm fine with that. When I got it out of the closet today I thought it looked a little dry but now it no longer does. Overall I'm very happy with it!
> View attachment 2210519



Beautiful


----------



## jessicasimpson

lvoe nyc said:


> I just did it on my year old speedy and my 8 month old sully.   Both look better than before.   It does even the patina nicely.   I also saw dirt on the white sock.   Thank you op!!


Your welcome


----------



## LaGeekChic

Tabbscat said:


> I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol



+1 .. Also I find that water drops don't leave any stains on my vachetta, so long as I don't mess with it. I just leave it to dry and it is gone by the end of the hour.


----------



## jessicasimpson

I Finally did my ARTSY )))  I will post Photos shortly . Its Perfect :* Ill post new photos of my Speedy 35 too since i have cleaned it since i first posted this )


----------



## jessicasimpson

jessicasimpson said:


> i finally did my artsy ))) i will post photos shortly . Its perfect :* ill post new photos of my speedy 35 too since i have cleaned it since i first posted this )


----------



## jessicasimpson

jessicasimpson said:


> View attachment 2241163
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2241166


 The second photo shows my 3 month old Artsy and my 2 year old speedy . See how the color is not that different . The speedy will only get a tiny bit darker through the years if you do the sock trick . It keeps any dirt off and keeps the bag from turning that yucky black.


----------



## Mrs Darling

jessicasimpson said:


> The second photo shows my 3 month old Artsy and my 2 year old speedy . See how the color is not that different . The speedy will only get a tiny bit darker through the years if you do the sock trick . It keeps any dirt off and keeps the bag from turning that yucky black.



It is indeed perfect. Thank you soooo much for sharing. I did it with my new delightful MM last week. I hope that the patina of my delightful will be as gorgeous as the patina of your bags. I will be doing it on my new stresa also. 

One question. Is it necessary to polish the next day? I don't understand the necessity of it..... Thanks again


----------



## jessicasimpson

Mrs Darling said:


> It is indeed perfect. Thank you soooo much for sharing. I did it with my new delightful MM last week. I hope that the patina of my delightful will be as gorgeous as the patina of your bags. I will be doing it on my new stresa also.
> 
> One question. Is it necessary to polish the next day? I don't understand the necessity of it..... Thanks again


Polishing it brings out the natural shine also kinda seals it to keep the dirt off  if it drys fast you can polish it the same day


----------



## baylorbear33

@ jessicasimpson - did you also do the key fob/charm leather on your Artsy as well? How did it handle the process?


----------



## jessicasimpson

baylorbear33 said:


> @ jessicasimpson - did you also do the key fob/charm leather on your Artsy as well? How did it handle the process?


yes i did . it came out perfect ))


----------



## jessicasimpson

jessicasimpson said:


> yes i did . It came out perfect ))


----------



## lisa830

This is good info...need to remember to try this.   Hoping to get my bag in a couple of weeks, it will be my first so I may be a little hesitate to try this but love the look after the process.


----------



## jessicasimpson

lisa830 said:


> This is good info...need to remember to try this. Hoping to get my bag in a couple of weeks, it will be my first so I may be a little hesitate to try this but love the look after the process.


 did you get a new bag and try this yet ??


----------



## SarahLVoe

So I am going to try this on my speedy b right now. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## SarahLVoe

So I just finished and I can already tell it came out great!


----------



## 89Petra

Tabbscat said:


> I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol


me too lol &#128518;


----------



## 89Petra

It looks great. Thanks on sharing your secret with us. I will deffo try this too. &#128512;&#128512;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## axcarter

kenzibray said:


> Do you think you can do this method after LMB?


 
I tried this on several of my bags even after I did LMB on them and I could see/feel the layers of chemicals coming off on the cloth. It looked really dirty! 
I've had some 50/50 chance on my bags coming out good after LMB and the other half weren't so good-- very streaky and blotchy looking! I tried this method on the ones that were streaky and it blended it out evenly and you can hardly see the streaks anymore. So, I'd def do this even after LMB and for older pieces. On my 10 yr old Speedy I didn't have to tan her, I just started with wiping her down and it was great! Good luck!


----------



## solai

shyder48 said:


> I'm on the verge of trying this to my speedy tonight! Won't using just water dry out the vachetta after a while though? The pictures look good though! I can only hope mine patina just was nice after two years of everyday use!



I did this too, except with leather wipes I purchased from Danier (Canadian Leather Company).  I figure the leather wipes would be kinder to the vachetta.  I had a water spot on the speedy handle that I got when it was brand new (I thought my hands were dried when I picked up speedy but had water still on my rings and that soaked into the handles).  Anyway, the leather wipes blended the water spot and I can't see it anymore.


----------



## joyn24

hi everybody Im new here..Could you please help me authenticate this LV Baggy Denim Green PM


----------



## Markxmikesmom

SarahLVoe said:


> So I just finished and I can already tell it came out great!



Did you take before and after pictures?


----------



## Bluebell_09

i tink im the worst LV bag owner..hehe my speedy azur (4+year) handles has become patchy of dark & medium brown due to hands holding the bag. I kept in cupoboard for sometime, due to humidity in SG the leather parts turn moldy! omg!! i dont know what to do but to use baby wipes to wipe off all the leather parts and let it air in my window + sunlight etc. Now looks alright but the patchy part will nv go off i guess..im so tempted to get a brea but worry abt the patina etc, so changing my mind if i should get alma for easy maintence..


----------



## lisa830

jessicasimpson said:


> did you get a new bag and try this yet ??


I did get my bag but a little scared to try it!


----------



## geisha19

I'm torn between LMB and this method. Which will I use?it's a brand new bag. I don't like too much patina.


----------



## jessicasimpson

LMB is better if u dont like the patina


----------



## geisha19

jessicasimpson said:


> LMB is better if u dont like the patina


Got it! Thanks! Just purchased LMB


----------



## Mrs Darling

jessicasimpson said:


> LMB is better if u dont like the patina



Can you explain why? And what do you mean when you say if u don't like the patina?? Trying to understand the difference between ur method vs LMB..... I did ur method on 3 of my bags and am pleased with the results. Thanks.


----------



## twosmallwonders

jessicasimpson said:


> LMB is better if u dont like the patina



I was going to do lmb but after this post am leaning toward your method -- except why do you say lmb is better if you don't like patina?


----------



## jessicasimpson

Mrs Darling said:


> Can you explain why? And what do you mean when you say if u don't like the patina?? Trying to understand the difference between ur method vs LMB..... I did ur method on 3 of my bags and am pleased with the results. Thanks.


If you don't like the patina dark then do LMB because wetting your bag and tanning it will make it darker way faster then lmb . )


----------



## jessicasimpson

twosmallwonders said:


> I was going to do lmb but after this post am leaning toward your method -- except why do you say lmb is better if you don't like patina?


Read the post right above this . Also Louis Vuitton doesn't want you to put anything on any of thier bags but water because it can make them crack over time )))


----------



## lisa830

lisa830 said:


> I did get my bag but a little scared to try it!


Ok so I decided to do this and started yesterday.  Just to make sure I have this right, when I wipe it down with the towel(after it has been wrung out) this is to help prevent future water stains?  Also can I continue to use the bag during this process?


----------



## solai

jessicasimpson said:


> Read the post right above this . *Also Louis Vuitton doesn't want you to put anything on any of thier bags but water because it can make them crack over time )))*


*
*

Hi. I was told by my SA once a long time ago that it is ok to use leather "conditioner" on vachetta without risk of cracking, etc.   What is your SA's take on this?  I seems it should be fine. I have seen lots of cracked vachetta on ebay and certainly want to avoid this.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Ok i tried it on my neverfull it's old so already been in the sun so I didn't tan it as I had done that a few times already you can't tell the difference and it dried right before my eyes! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is the after shot and then some comparison shots the top left is bran new out of the box, top right 1 week old bottom left is about 1 week ago an bottom right was after I did the wipe down. As you can see the one from a week ago and the after shot look the same! 

Here is a close up of after 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I summed my delightful today for an hour so will try this on her in a few days


----------



## twosmallwonders

It's 1 month old ^


----------



## Copper Green

M


----------



## Copper Green

jessicasimpson said:


> LMB is better if u dont like the patina


May I ask a question please?

Where can I purchase LMB?

Thanks!


----------



## twosmallwonders

http://www.lovinmybags.co/


----------



## Mrs Darling

jessicasimpson said:


> If you don't like the patina dark then do LMB because wetting your bag and tanning it will make it darker way faster then lmb . )



Got it! Thanks!!!! &#128521;


----------



## lisa830

Ok so I did my speedy and it didn't turn that much, is thus what it's suppose to look like? Or should I try again?


----------



## jessicasimpson

lisa830 said:


> Ok so I did my speedy and it didn't turn that much, is thus what it's suppose to look like? Or should I try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277011
> View attachment 2277012


Yrs you did it perfectly


----------



## roey

I am buying a brand new Azur NF GM next week and want to do this process versus LMB.  But, I live in AZ with harsh sunlight.  Can I set my bag on the stairs underneath my skylight and not turn it since there are no windows to face?  All of my mono bags have been treated with LMB and the patina is very even and pure with no spotting.  I am going to try the wipe down on my patina'd mono bags first.  I don't want a dark vachetta against Azur but worry about the long-term effects of LMB on my mono bags.


----------



## SarahLVoe

Markxmikesmom said:


> Did you take before and after pictures?



Sorry for the late reply. No I didn't. My leather wasn't "bad" or dirty really. I had done LMB on it and it left a residue texture on the leather and some slight streaking. The patina was coming along but it was ever so slightly uneven in some spots. This method took off the residue feeling and made the patina even more beautiful and even!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Used this process then did the protection phase of lmb got a very even color very happy and feel like its protected now.


----------



## ALK1113

twosmallwonders said:


> Used this process then did the protection phase of lmb got a very even color very happy and feel like its protected now.
> 
> View attachment 2284546



I did the same (this process + LBM) but I was wondering... Did you do the conditioner as well?


----------



## twosmallwonders

ALK1113 said:


> I did the same (this process + LBM) but I was wondering... Did you do the conditioner as well?



I didn't I got to wondering if everyone wasn't maybe having issues from the conditioner. I don't feel like it needs to be conditioned it feels soft and not dry and I feel like that step might be unnecessary especially on a new one. I actually really like the way it looks now I think I'm going to leave it and stop messing with it now for fear of doing something I will regret.


----------



## ALK1113

twosmallwonders said:


> I didn't I got to wondering if everyone wasn't maybe having issues from the conditioner. I don't feel like it needs to be conditioned it feels soft and not dry and I feel like that step might be unnecessary especially on a new one. I actually really like the way it looks now I think I'm going to leave it and stop messing with it now for fear of doing something I will regret.



Thanks for the reply!!

Same here! I didn't use the conditioner either, I was curious to what others thought though. I LVoe how it looks with just a tad bit of patina and I'm hoping the LMB will slow the oxidation process.

Picture below: Azur Speedy 35. Brand spanking new and not yet carried. I did the three day process that the OP suggested as well as LMB over the course of several days (minus the conditioner). I'm extremely happy with the results!


----------



## twosmallwonders

ALK1113 said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> Same here! I didn't use the conditioner either, I was curious to what others thought though. I LVoe how it looks with just a tad bit of patina and I'm hoping the LMB will slow the oxidation process.
> 
> Picture below: Azur Speedy 35. Brand spanking new and not yet carried. I did the three day process that the OP suggested as well as LMB over the course of several days (minus the conditioner). I'm extremely happy with the results!



This is exactly what I did too with my delightful and I agree was hoping it will slow the oxidation and help to further prevent any issues if something comes in contact with the vachetta - here's hoping!


----------



## MrGoyard

I want to do this on my Mon Mono Speedy, but I'm so scared. =(


----------



## aksaiyo

I just did this to my 2 yr old delightful mm... I was trying to remove the dirt buildup on the bottom of the handle (didn't work) so I also used a bit too much water. It still dried fast, then I polished it so even though its a shade darker it seems more even and its nice and shiny so I'm okay with the results


----------



## geisha19

twosmallwonders said:


> Used this process then did the protection phase of lmb got a very even color very happy and feel like its protected now.
> 
> View attachment 2284546


Wow Iove those ring holders on your stroller...where did you get that..I have a bugaboo too! Is it one of the accessories  of bugaboo?


----------



## twosmallwonders

geisha19 said:


> Wow Iove those ring holders on your stroller...where did you get that..I have a bugaboo too! Is it one of the accessories  of bugaboo?



Hi thanks!! They are petunia pickle bottom stroller straps you can buy black ones on amazon this color only came with their cake shaper bags. They are really awesome clips!


----------



## JJbear

I want to try this a bit later and do it on some of my moms bags for her too! A bit confused about the whole "polishing" part though. Is there a special motion you wipe to polish it or do you just mean go over it with a dry sock the same way you did the wet. I imagine polishing as rubbing it a but more firmly over each area a few times when i think I polishing jewelry or silver or something? Like that? Thanks so much!


----------



## geisha19

twosmallwonders said:


> Hi thanks!! They are petunia pickle bottom stroller straps you can buy black ones on amazon this color only came with their cake shaper bags. They are really awesome clips!


Thanks perfect , my bugaboo is black and red so I need the black ones.


----------



## jessicasimpson

JJbear said:


> I want to try this a bit later and do it on some of my moms bags for her too! A bit confused about the whole "polishing" part though. Is there a special motion you wipe to polish it or do you just mean go over it with a dry sock the same way you did the wet. I imagine polishing as rubbing it a but more firmly over each area a few times when i think I polishing jewelry or silver or something? Like that? Thanks so much .
> 
> polish the same as you did when you put the water on with the sock ...just lightly


----------



## jessicasimpson

MrVuitton said:


> I want to do this on my Mon Mono Speedy, but I'm so scared. =(


Don't be scared . It will be perfect ))


----------



## twosmallwonders

geisha19 said:


> Thanks perfect , my bugaboo is black and red so I need the black ones.



Those are readily available check amazon


----------



## FATUME

Wow thanks. I'm about to purchase my first mono and I was worried about the vachetta


----------



## Sweetpea19

So are the long term uses of LMB discussed anywhere else? I'm torn between both methods. I don't necessarily want to excelerate the patina process with the water but it does makes sense to make things even so everything blends. So does the LMB stuff prevent patina all together?


----------



## jessicasimpson

Sweetpea19 said:


> So are the long term uses of LMB discussed anywhere else? I'm torn between both methods. I don't necessarily want to excelerate the patina process with the water but it does makes sense to make things even so everything blends. So does the LMB stuff prevent patina all together?


No lmb does not stop patina.  It just protects bag from oiks and water . My method is all natural which I think is best for the leather


----------



## Nieke1975

I've just 'treated' the handle om my 2 month old mono pochette - testing before I do the handles of my totally. What surprised me is that actual dirt was left on the sock already. Yuck. 

I'll do an update in the morning but I trust this method more than treating the vachetta with chemicals or babywipes. A natural way of cleaning a natural product makes perfect sense.

Many a bag will be clean thanks to this post ! Thank you for sharing, Jessica ! *hugs*


----------



## Nieke1975

Nieke1975 said:


> I've just 'treated' the handle om my 2 month old mono pochette - testing before I do the handles of my totally. What surprised me is that actual dirt was left on the sock already. Yuck.
> 
> I'll do an update in the morning but I trust this method more than treating the vachetta with chemicals or babywipes. A natural way of cleaning a natural product makes perfect sense.
> 
> Many a bag will be clean thanks to this post ! Thank you for sharing, Jessica ! *hugs*



Update : handle turned out fine. No discoloration or stains ... Just clean vachetta. I can confidently do my Totally now.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Thanks OP, for all the great info!  I used this technique on my new Totally PM, which is my first LV.  I'm really pleased with the results!


----------



## Runnurse

OP~Wondering if you think this would be effective on my 2 yr old Speedy B?? I know you're initial post indicated this method was for newer bags. Nervous to try it, but would like to clean my handles, and don't really want to try baby wipes or any other product. They have a lovely even patina; I just want to clean to prevent dark handles. TIA!


----------



## viewwing

Runnurse said:


> OP~Wondering if you think this would be effective on my 2 yr old Speedy B?? I know you're initial post indicated this method was for newer bags. Nervous to try it, but would like to clean my handles, and don't really want to try baby wipes or any other product. They have a lovely even patina; I just want to clean to prevent dark handles. TIA!



Yes, it works. I've tried it on my 3 yr old speedy. See pg 6 for pics. The handles cleaned up really nicely.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Runnurse said:


> OP~Wondering if you think this would be effective on my 2 yr old Speedy B?? I know you're initial post indicated this method was for newer bags. Nervous to try it, but would like to clean my handles, and don't really want to try baby wipes or any other product. They have a lovely even patina; I just want to clean to prevent dark handles. TIA!



I think it will work great for you  post before and after photos :*


----------



## axcarter

Runnurse said:


> OP~Wondering if you think this would be effective on my 2 yr old Speedy B?? I know you're initial post indicated this method was for newer bags. Nervous to try it, but would like to clean my handles, and don't really want to try baby wipes or any other product. They have a lovely even patina; I just want to clean to prevent dark handles. TIA!


 
I've done this on my 10 yr old Speedy and also a couple of bags that are not brand new. Just skip the tanning part and clean it with the damp sock. Because it's older it may not get the dirt off completely so you'll have to clean it every couple of months.


----------



## Runnurse

viewwing said:


> Yes, it works. I've tried it on my 3 yr old speedy. See pg 6 for pics. The handles cleaned up really nicely.



Great pics! Thanks...not sure how I missed them when I read thru this thread  Think I will try!!


----------



## Runnurse

jessicasimpson said:


> I think it will work great for you  post before and after photos :*



Will do!! Probably wont try till this weekend. Sounds "safer" than other products to keep my handles clean. Thanks Jessica!!


----------



## Runnurse

axcarter said:


> I've done this on my 10 yr old Speedy and also a couple of bags that are not brand new. Just skip the tanning part and clean it with the damp sock. Because it's older it may not get the dirt off completely so you'll have to clean it every couple of months.



Thank you for responding!! My handles are still clean, as Im pretty careful with lotions, etc. But I will plan on cleaning periodically to keep them lovely!! Thanks!!


----------



## Lulugrl

Hi girls. Here are my before and after shots.  This is on my 20 year old Speedy and the handles were really dirty.   So, before: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



During:
	

		
			
		

		
	



And After: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








The leather is a little bit cracked, and I put some leather conditioner on afterwards. But, all in all, I think it was a huge improvement!!!


----------



## Mrs Darling

Lulugrl said:


> Hi girls. Here are my before and after shots.  This is on my 20 year old Speedy and the handles were really dirty.   So, before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333851
> 
> During:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333853
> 
> And After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333854
> 
> View attachment 2333855
> 
> View attachment 2333856
> 
> 
> The leather is a little bit cracked, and I put some leather conditioner on afterwards. But, all in all, I think it was a huge improvement!!!



Good job! Love the patina


----------



## Mharley

I tried this before I even took my Tivoli out for her first day.  So pleased as I feel less vulnerable to  watermarks and it is a beautiful color.  Thank you!


----------



## Mcandy

solai said:


> I did this too, except with leather wipes I purchased from Danier (Canadian Leather Company).  I figure the leather wipes would be kinder to the vachetta.  I had a water spot on the speedy handle that I got when it was brand new (I thought my hands were dried when I picked up speedy but had water still on my rings and that soaked into the handles).  Anyway, the leather wipes blended the water spot and I can't see it anymore.



Have you tried using danier renewing lotion? Thanks


----------



## axcarter

Lulugrl said:


> Hi girls. Here are my before and after shots.  This is on my 20 year old Speedy and the handles were really dirty.   So, before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333851
> 
> During:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333853
> 
> And After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2333854
> 
> View attachment 2333855
> 
> View attachment 2333856
> 
> 
> The leather is a little bit cracked, and I put some leather conditioner on afterwards. But, all in all, I think it was a huge improvement!!!


 
One of my bag's leather was a bit cracked too (not from doing this) but prior so I just touched up with some conditioner after. Looks a ton better!


----------



## bellasuuz

Hi everyone, I did the sock thing before using my new speedy 35 b. But I can't get over the fact that my handles are getting dirty really fast. After 2 weeks I cleaned them again and a little dirt came off. Just afraid of drying out my handles if i do this too often... I didn't treat it with anything and i like to keep it that way..


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I followed your method for my 4 day old speedy b 35 and gosh my vachetta is beautiful!!! The shine is magnificent!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bellasuuz said:


> Hi everyone, I did the sock thing before using my new speedy 35 b. But I can't get over the fact that my handles are getting dirty really fast. After 2 weeks I cleaned them again and a little dirt came off. Just afraid of drying out my handles if i do this too often... I didn't treat it with anything and i like to keep it that way..



Hey l just bought a speedy b 35 I I sprayed it with kiwi protect all first, then I set it in the sun for 3 days for about an hour each, then I did the wet sock dry sock thing and my vachetta is so pretty, isn't dirty, and doesn't look dry at all!!! If you wanna see pics l'll post them for you!!!


----------



## bellasuuz

Yes show me!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bellasuuz said:


> Yes show me!










There's no dirt on my handles. I don't plan on carrying it by hand until there's a darker patina.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Bump


----------



## Shurley

Wow learn something new everyday!!


----------



## spoiledwify

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2346898
> 
> View attachment 2346900
> 
> View attachment 2346903
> 
> 
> There's no dirt on my handles. I don't plan on carrying it by hand until there's a darker patina.



Nice!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; did u use the damp socks method? On this bag?


----------



## BlueMaude

jessicasimpson said:


> Polishing it brings out the natural shine also kinda seals it to keep the dirt off  if it drys fast you can polish it the same day



Hi! I didn't read in your directions about polishing. Did I miss this?! What do you suggest re: polishing?! As in, what do you use, how ?! TIA


----------



## BlueMaude

So does everyone use a damp sock?! Can i use a yellow micro fiber cloth instead?  I only wear black socks (lol) so i have to buy a new pair if it's advised to only use the sock.. TIA


----------



## BlueMaude

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2346898
> 
> View attachment 2346900
> 
> View attachment 2346903
> 
> 
> There's no dirt on my handles. I don't plan on carrying it by hand until there's a darker patina.



LoVe it! Did you polish w the jewelry cloth after your used this method?! Also wondering, did u do the wet cloth thing to the piping ? TIA


----------



## jessicasimpson

BlueMaude said:


> So does everyone use a damp sock?! Can i use a yellow micro fiber cloth instead?  I only wear black socks (lol) so i have to buy a new pair if it's advised to only use the sock.. TIA


You can also use a white tee or towel .


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

Just purchased a new to me Stephen and it has an uneven patina.  Some water spots, dirt etc.  I have always been a "purist" with my LV's but something about this one being preowned makes me want to clean it.  Do you think this method will work on bag from 06? The Stephen has soooo much vachetta that I'm a bit nervous but this pix are very tempting!


----------



## Annde15

Nice!!


----------



## Calvin7592

I did this to my Keepall (without strap) in August after it had two months to "adjust" and had time to sun bathe a couple times without use. It's now November, and after moderate use, the handles have NO discoloration, stains, or dirt marks. The patina is still kind of light, but shows no water marks or dirt. This technique really works! A great natural way to protect your vachetta from dirt! Thanks!


----------



## khaytrina

jessicasimpson said:


> You can also use a white tee or towel .




I just did it with my new to me speedy 35. It was made 2012 and the handles at the middle is quite dark already. My question is,do I need to wipe it down real hard with the sock? Im afraid itll not be even. What do i need to do after so it can be shiny?

Thanks! this is my first LV so hoping you could help.


----------



## khaytrina

Underneath the handle is a bit darker than the rest of the handle. Do I need to repeat the process? Let me know please and thank you kindly!


----------



## Marelis

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


SOOO, I had to become a member on this Forum after purchasing my  speedy b 35 mono (first LV). I have been very exited, but kind of worried about the vachetta .

I knew I didnt want to chemically treat my bag, so after a little water drop got on my handles, which ended up drying to nothing, the i decided to try this tip. I must say it starts drying almost instantly.
I cant way for this beautiful patina to develop

Thanks for the Tip!!


----------



## NWGal

Marelis said:


> SOOO, I had to become a member on this Forum after purchasing my  speedy b 35 mono (first LV). I have been very exited, but kind of worried about the vachetta .
> 
> I knew I didnt want to chemically treat my bag, so after a little water drop got on my handles, which ended up drying to nothing, the i decided to try this tip. I must say it starts drying almost instantly.
> I cant way for this beautiful patina to develop
> 
> Thanks for the Tip!!



Congrats on your first LV!


----------



## Marelis

btw heres a pic, its already dry, cant wait to polish tomorrow


----------



## Marelis

https://col126.mail.live.com/att/Ge...Att&blob=MHxwaG90by5KUEd8aW1hZ2UvanBlZw_3d_3d


----------



## Tot81

I cleaned my two year old speedy b handles today with a baby wipe before I saw this thread. Do you think baby wipes will ruin the leather?


----------



## PurpleDawn

I have a new speedy 35. I've had it a month and my handles look dirty. How can I clean them with out ruining them? Do they look normal to you? 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I feel like they like they look dirty but I'm scared to try anything (this is my first Louis Vuitton hand bag) and I don't want to ruin it, I want to keep it as nice as possible! I appreciate it!


----------



## tinabug74

I can't see any dirt in the pictures.


----------



## baylorbear33

PurpleDawn said:


> I have a new speedy 35. I've had it a month and my handles look dirty. How can I clean them with out ruining them? Do they look normal to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460848
> View attachment 2460849
> View attachment 2460851
> 
> 
> I feel like they like they look dirty but I'm scared to try anything (this is my first Louis Vuitton hand bag) and I don't want to ruin it, I want to keep it as nice as possible! I appreciate it!




That looks more like water spotting than dirt. The patina champs method with the damp sock will help even out the water spots. Good luck.


----------



## PurpleDawn

Thank you!


----------



## babydau

how did yours turn out??
anyone have updated pictures?


----------



## axcarter

khaytrina said:


> View attachment 2398800
> View attachment 2398801
> View attachment 2398803
> 
> 
> Underneath the handle is a bit darker than the rest of the handle. Do I need to repeat the process? Let me know please and thank you kindly!


Since yours is older, yes- you'll have to repeat the process a couple times to even it out but not all at once or it'll dry out the leather. A cleaning every couple months is fine or if you don't use it often, you can go even longer (speaking from my own experience) You can't expect to get it all clean/even the first time. It looks fine for now. Take a dry sock/microfiber cloth and buff the handles. It'll add some shine to it.


----------



## KB90

I also tried this method, but first on a small piece.

Before



And after


----------



## JacqueOCS

Great thread!! Thanks for sharing OP  I've treated all my bags w/LMB previously. Will. E trying your method today


----------



## jessicasimpson

JacqueOCS said:


> Great thread!! Thanks for sharing OP  I've treated all my bags w/LMB previously. Will. E trying your method today


You welcome


----------



## twosmallwonders

twosmallwonders said:


> Used this process then did the protection phase of lmb got a very even color very happy and feel like its protected now.
> 
> View attachment 2284546







babydau said:


> how did yours turn out??
> anyone have updated pictures?




Here is an update approximately 6 months later (I quotes my original post as well) I used the protection phase (only) of LMB as well as this on my brand new delightful and I've been extremely happy with it carried it pretty often and it has a very nice very light even patina. I have gotten a couple things on the fat strap and they've wipes right off and left no marks!


----------



## 64hugs

View attachment 2555151
View attachment 2555152

	

		
			
		

		
	
I just tried it on my 4 month old Pallas handles and other than very slight darkening, it came out perfect. I don't think you can even see the difference in patina from before and after picture. First is before, second is after I used the wet cloth method. I actually can't wait for the handles to patina as I find it too stark on this bag. So happy that I can use it without the constant worry of uneven patina and rain.  Thank you Jessicasimpson for sharing this amazing secret!!


----------



## 64hugs

This is before.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  This is after.


----------



## Venessa84

This is a great thread!! Such a great idea!


----------



## nakedsphynx1

Great thread. I used this on my Artsy previously treated with LMB and it came out more even and the streaks from LMB are less noticeable. I am confident this method will continue to even out the patina on it. I also used it on my keep all strap that I use with my Artsy for cross body option and it looks great! Thanks OP for this great info. Wish I would have known about this before I sold my delightful


----------



## farris2

After LMB 3 step. I also used the conditioner on the canvas.


----------



## LitGeek

Great thread! Are those of you that have tried this method on NEW vachetta (without using any other products on the leather) still happy with the results?


----------



## PurpleDawn

LitGeek said:


> Great thread! Are those of you that have tried this method on NEW vachetta (without using any other products on the leather) still happy with the results?




I just used LMB on new vechetta, I'll post pictures tomorrow!(:


----------



## YazlindaYazid

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .



Hi,

When u put it in the sunlight...does it matter if it is in the morning or the afternoon.?Im in Malaysia so the afternoon sunlight,does get pretty hot.


----------



## twosmallwonders

LitGeek said:


> Great thread! Are those of you that have tried this method on NEW vachetta (without using any other products on the leather) still happy with the results?




Yep it's great


----------



## Delightedlv

Anyone have wrinkles/creases on the underside of the delightful strap?


----------



## twosmallwonders

Delightedlv said:


> Anyone have wrinkles/creases on the underside of the delightful strap?




When it is bent I do a little but not when it's flat


----------



## CoralCat67

Okay, I'm trying this method today on my almost 1year old Artsy. It has started to patina and has some spots on the underside of the handle, not sure what it is but I'm hoping this will even out the handle some. I have never treated the handle with anything, so I figure why not give this a shot?
Here's the before pic:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I will post results later!


----------



## cheidel

64hugs said:


> View attachment 2555162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is before.
> 
> View attachment 2555163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after.


They look great.....going to try this method on my speedy 40 handles!!!


----------



## CoralCat67

Wow! It's already dry and done! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It really did even out the spots, darkened it ever so slightly and polished up great!
Thank you so much OP for posting this technique I will be using this from now on to keep my bags looking beautiful!


----------



## LV@1st.Sight

I have a brand new bag with pink-ish virgin vachetta that has been sitting in my closet for quite some time....a couple months...never used...Is it too late to start this process?


----------



## cheidel

CoralCat67 said:


> Wow! It's already dry and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really did even out the spots, darkened it ever so slightly and polished up great!
> Thank you so much OP for posting this technique I will be using this from now on to keep my bags looking beautiful!


Great job on your Artsy handle!  I just wiped the handles and zipper pull on my speedy with the wet sock.  Will let it dry overnight and buff with a dry cloth in the morning.  Will post the after pic, my handles were a little dirty!


----------



## CoralCat67

cheidel said:


> Great job on your Artsy handle!  I just wiped the handles and zipper pull on my speedy with the wet sock.  Will let it dry overnight and buff with a dry cloth in the morning.  Will post the after pic, my handles were a little dirty!




Thanks! So happy with the result and the handle feels so smooth.. Good luck with your speedy! Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## cheidel

Thanks OP for the cleaning information.  I completed my handles and the zipper pull on my speedy 40 which were slightly dirty (I carry my bag often).  Also, when I first got her 4 months ago I sprayed Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent on all the vachetta (which seems to slow the patina process).  Never got any water spots in the rain.  So after this process, I sprayed with Apple Guard again.  All the vachetta is still very light, which I love, handles are shiny and smooth!  I also have the Apple Guard Conditioner, but have not used it yet. ( I only plan to use it if I notice dryness).  These are the after photos.


----------



## CoralCat67

cheidel said:


> Thanks OP for the cleaning information.  I completed my handles and the zipper pull on my speedy 40 which were slightly dirty (I carry my bag often).  Also, when I first got her 4 months ago I sprayed Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent on all the vachetta (which seems to slow the patina process).  Never got any water spots in the rain.  So after this process, I sprayed with Apple Guard again.  All the vachetta is still very light, which I love, handles are shiny and smooth!  I also have the Apple Guard Conditioner, but have not used it yet. ( I only plan to use it if I notice dryness).  These are the after photos.




Wow! Your handles look brand new! Looks great!


----------



## cheidel

CoralCat67 said:


> Wow! Your handles look brand new! Looks great!


 
Thanks, The Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent and the OP sock technique worked! I did skip the sunlight in the window step, because I carry her so much, she's had plenty of sunlight.


----------



## Arlene619

CoralCat67 said:


> Wow! It's already dry and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really did even out the spots, darkened it ever so slightly and polished up great!
> Thank you so much OP for posting this technique I will be using this from now on to keep my bags looking beautiful!


You're Artsy looks beautiful! Can you tell me where I can find out this method? I have the artsy as well and she needs to be cleaned!


----------



## CoralCat67

Arlene619 said:


> You're Artsy looks beautiful! Can you tell me where I can find out this method? I have the artsy as well and she needs to be cleaned!




Oh sure, it's on the first page of this thread. It was originally posted by jessicasimpson. I read through the entire thread before doing it on my Artsy and I'm happy with the result!


----------



## Arlene619

CoralCat67 said:


> Oh sure, it's on the first page of this thread. It was originally posted by jessicasimpson. I read through the entire thread before doing it on my Artsy and I'm happy with the result!



Thanks so much for the response! I'm definitely going to try it


----------



## amstevens714

cheidel said:


> Thanks OP for the cleaning information.  I completed my handles and the zipper pull on my speedy 40 which were slightly dirty (I carry my bag often).  Also, when I first got her 4 months ago I sprayed Apple Guard Rain & Stain Repellent on all the vachetta (which seems to slow the patina process).  Never got any water spots in the rain.  So after this process, I sprayed with Apple Guard again.  All the vachetta is still very light, which I love, handles are shiny and smooth!  I also have the Apple Guard Conditioner, but have not used it yet. ( I only plan to use it if I notice dryness).  These are the after photos.



Still looks new!


----------



## cheidel

amstevens714 said:


> Still looks new!


Thanks!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Do you do anything to the piping? After your procedure(s), does the vachetta still darken over time? I'm assuming it will, but more evenly, right? I'm contemplating getting a speedy 30 mono, but am really scared about the vachetta.


----------



## Arlene619

PuccaNGaru said:


> Do you do anything to the piping? After your procedure(s), does the vachetta still darken over time? I'm assuming it will, but more evenly, right? I'm contemplating getting a speedy 30 mono, but am really scared about the vachetta.



I was scared too.. but I bit the bullet and bought her.. but in the size 35. Definitely regretting the size though. Have you considered the speedy b? I wouldnt worry about the piping. I treated my handles and so far so great . GL on your decision &#128522;


----------



## lvnewbie07

I have a question for those who have used the Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent. Is it ok for the spray to get on the brass hardware? I have a new speedy B 30 and would like to spray it but worried about the spray getting on the hardware. Also, does the spray change the color of the vachetta? I am wondering if this forum method is safer than spraying it. This is my first mono and I'm concerned


----------



## lvnewbie07

What does the sun do to the bag when it's set out for 1hr? How does it help in the natural care process of the protection? I would love to try this method but so scared to since the bag is my very first mono and I'm freaked out to get anything on the vachetta.


----------



## Sange927

CoralCat67 said:


> Wow! It's already dry and done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really did even out the spots, darkened it ever so slightly and polished up great!
> Thank you so much OP for posting this technique I will be using this from now on to keep my bags looking beautiful!


Looks amazing!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

lvnewbie07 said:


> I have a question for those who have used the Apple Guard Rain and Stain Repellent. Is it ok for the spray to get on the brass hardware? I have a new speedy B 30 and would like to spray it but worried about the spray getting on the hardware. Also, does the spray change the color of the vachetta? I am wondering if this forum method is safer than spraying it. This is my first mono and I'm concerned


Yes, it got on the hardware of the handles, and I just wiped it off.  But you can cover the hardware with tape if you wish.  Did not damage mine at all.  See my speedy handles and post above on page 17. I have used the spray at least 3 times, and my vachetta is like new, and no water spots yet, even after being caught in the rain. Good luck!


----------



## Arlene619

ALK1113 said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> Same here! I didn't use the conditioner either, I was curious to what others thought though. I LVoe how it looks with just a tad bit of patina and I'm hoping the LMB will slow the oxidation process.
> 
> Picture below: Azur Speedy 35. Brand spanking new and not yet carried. I did the three day process that the OP suggested as well as LMB over the course of several days (minus the conditioner). I'm extremely happy with the results!



Wow beautiful!  I definitely need to do that with my handles &#128522;


----------



## LV@1st.Sight

jessicasimpson said:


> If you don't like the patina dark then do LMB because wetting your bag and tanning it will make it darker way faster then lmb . )





ALK1113 said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> Same here! I didn't use the conditioner either, I was curious to what others thought though. I LVoe how it looks with just a tad bit of patina and I'm hoping the LMB will slow the oxidation process.
> 
> Picture below: Azur Speedy 35. Brand spanking new and not yet carried. I did the three day process that the OP suggested as well as LMB over the course of several days (minus the conditioner). I'm extremely happy with the results!



Can someone please explain exactly what the "LMB process" is? I know LMB stands for Loving My Bags, but what exactly do you do, and why does it need to be done over the course of several days? A little confused! Thanks


----------



## hideyoshi

Yesterday i treated my Keep All bag which has water marks & dirty spots on some places. The result is no water mark at all  although it's a little "honeier" than before - it is very cleaned now. Imagine !!


----------



## jodiquade

What did you use to clean/treat it?


----------



## hideyoshi

I wet it by a cotton cloth then let it dry overnight & no water mark now. Beautiful now ! I dun know how to post the pics here for u to reference


----------



## hideyoshi

P/s: my bag 's 2 months old & un- treated with anything before.


----------



## twosmallwonders

LV@1st.Sight said:


> Can someone please explain exactly what the "LMB process" is? I know LMB stands for Loving My Bags, but what exactly do you do, and why does it need to be done over the course of several days? A little confused! Thanks




There is an LMB thread/clubhouse that explains the process as well as instructions that come with the kits but you need to do different steps and there is a process to it in between each step to allow the current step to dry essentially. You can sleep it up using a hair dryer but it is not the best way IMO


----------



## crevette

Wow - after trailing through pages of how to treat/clean vachetta I have found exactly what I was needing to find.  THANK YOU so much to Jessica Simpson.

A french lady I know has been collecting LV since the 70's and has the most amazing collection all with lovely patinas.  She assures me she never treated her  bags and has only ever used a slightly damp cloth and/or a french baby product to clean her bags. 

She also never uses her bags in the first few weeks and just leaves them out of their dustbags in natural light until they have a slight patina.  Through her I learnt that once the bag has a patina it is protected from rain drops and therefore waterproofing is  unecessary and can ultimately dry out the leather.

I'm so happy to have found this post as it confirms what I have already been told.


----------



## lvnewbie07

I received my first LV monogram speedy B 30 a month ago and used this treatment on her. It has rained since I applied this technique but I was always so scared to take my bag out in the rain. Today it was sunny when I left home and poured down rain as I was driving to the mall. I was tempted to leave her in the car and thought screw it, this bag was made to be used. Well low and behold it got rained on a little (as I ran into the store) and as soon as I had the chance to look for water spots, there were none Its like it just disappeared. I was super thrilled and excited. I think the key is to allow the bag to patina a little. So I'm so glad I tried this on my bag. No more hiding her away from the rain


----------



## merc_g

I got a replacement Delightful and have been afraid to use it because of the vachetta, so I'm going to try this method. It's currently outside sunbathing on Day #1!


----------



## alansgail

What's amazing to me is that if this technique seems to work and be foolproof how come the LV stores don't advocate this method to everyone who buys a bag with the vachetta leather? 
Seems to me they should print up little cards and include them with each purchase. Maybe they think the process will scare off customers? Not that anything about it is hard though......just makes me wonder, why the big secret?
Clearly people are always on the search for how to protect their LV investment.


----------



## hideyoshi

This method really works  yesterday my bag had a few drop down on the vachetta - then disappeared !


----------



## lvnewbie07

Taking my brand new le pliage large in slate to my son's doctor appointment!


----------



## lvnewbie07

lvnewbie07 said:


> Taking my brand new le pliage large in slate to my son's doctor appointment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659147




I'm so sorry for posting this here. It's obviously in the wrong thread. Please delete as I've tried and can't!


----------



## Cleda

Does this method of wiping with a damp white cloth still work if the vachetta has already been sprayed with Apple Garde?


----------



## Couture_CL

Thanks OP! I just recently acquired a new to me (4 years old) Artsy GM, the handle is still in great condition with small water spots and uneven patina. I followed op's suggestion (skipped the tanning part because the handle has already tanned) and here's result:





*From left to right:* Before, During, After || *From top to bottom:* Before, During, After


 



I am very happy with the result! The water spot did seem to even out and the handle did not get darker, matter of fact, rubbing/buffing the leather after it dries adds shine to the otherwise dull leather. I did notice the vachetta looks a little dry after the wipe down. I used Apple Guard conditioner to condition the handle afterwards. Happy to say I love the honey-hued patina handle, it is clean, smooth and shiny!


----------



## rainrowan

I've been doing something similar on and off for the past several years with my Speedy. What I would do is take a couple of baby wipes, and wring them out in paper towels so that they are barely damp.

Then I would gently wipe all the vachetta once over with the baby wipes. I would then use the barely damp paper towels on the rest of the canvas at the same time. Basically, I was just wiping the entire bag clean. 

As soon as the vachetta air-dried, I would buff it with the LV dustbag. I used the exterior side, the one with the brushed cotton.

The patina is pretty even through out the bag. This picture was of my Speedy into its 4th or 5th year, I believe.


----------



## New To Coach

Thanks for this info! I just tried it on my couple week old Sully PM. It looks great and in just starting the patina process so perfect timing.


----------



## Cleda

Tried this on my 2 month old Pallas handles last night. From L to R - before, right after, and next morning after drying and buffing.

I'm quite pleased with how it turned out, but still afraid to do it on my brand new Estrela!


----------



## kifana

I have done the suggested procedure in this thread yesterday. I used a microfibre towel for the process &#128077;
These are few pictures :







It looks great &#128150;


----------



## BlueMaude

kifana said:


> I have done the suggested procedure in this thread yesterday. I used a microfibre towel for the process &#128077;
> These are few pictures :
> 
> View attachment 2724901
> View attachment 2724902
> 
> View attachment 2724903
> 
> 
> It looks great &#128150;




She looks Gorgeous!! Are the before pictures immediately before doing this process?


----------



## kifana

The before is the picture when i first bought it in may 2013. I did the suggested procedure after 1 year.
The wet microfibre cloth wont harm the vachetta. Just make sure u wipe evenly on all the vachetta leather.i think it is better than the baby wipes as water contains no chemical at all &#128077;


----------



## kifana

The picture of her by the window was just before i did the wiping with wet microfibre cloth &#128522;


----------



## axcarter

kifana said:


> The picture of her by the window was just before i did the wiping with wet microfibre cloth &#128522;


That looks like a very nice and even patina! The best kind! Congrats!


----------



## kifana

Hi all. I have received my so called vintage DEAUVILLE (16 years old) from EBay Japan n did the wet/damp cloth & wipe on the vachetta &#9996;&#65039;.
The water marks is reduced and the color turned gorgeous dark honey gold patina &#128150;&#128150;&#128077;

Here's the pic before



And after &#128077;


----------



## kifana

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .




Jess, thank you for your tips..it works well withy bags..&#128150;&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## kifana

I love the patina &#128150;&#128157;


IG: kifana2000
#pieceForThisWorld &#9996;&#65039;&#128144;


----------



## WithLoveXX

Looks like a fab method! Just wondering, will this eventually dry out the vachetta leather? Any thoughts on this..?


----------



## axcarter

WithLoveXX said:


> Looks like a fab method! Just wondering, will this eventually dry out the vachetta leather? Any thoughts on this..?



I've done this method for all my bags with vachetta for almost a year now. Haven't seen any dryness but then again, I'd only do this probably about twice a year. No more than that and the natural oils in my hands from the use should put back whatever I took away. I used a brand new sock and it came out very dirty and brown all over and my vachetta looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## WithLoveXX

axcarter said:


> I've done this method for all my bags with vachetta for almost a year now. Haven't seen any dryness but then again, I'd only do this probably about twice a year. No more than that and the natural oils in my hands from the use should put back whatever I took away. I used a brand new sock and it came out very dirty and brown all over and my vachetta looks a lot cleaner.



Thanx! Good to know you don't notice any dryness after doing this twice. Clean vachetta look gorgeous! Anyone who has some ideas about this after doing it a bit longer, without using additional treatment? TIA!


----------



## NurseAnn

Using this method on my brand new Turenne today.  After scouring this forum this method is the only one I saw that did not have any negative reviews (streakiness, unevenness, treatment stuck in stitching).  I live in Seattle where it rains all the time so doing nothing was not an option.  Here we go.

First photo is from the day I bought it.  Second is after tanning for 3hrs in natural sun.


----------



## NurseAnn

Emblem and left leaf just after wiping down with wet towel.  Right leaf and handle haven't been wiped down yet.




Various stages of drying.  Strap has been wiped down and is mostly dry.  Leaves and emblem still drying.  Handle not wiped down yet.


----------



## NurseAnn

Drying


----------



## NurseAnn

And done!  I have no complaints at all.  I don't even think the wiping it down with water step darkened it.


----------



## lvnewbie07

Looks beautiful even after wiping her down and drying I've stuck with this method on my mono speedy B 30 and I have no complaints. I got caught in the rain once and almost freaked when I jumped into the car and inspected the entire bag only to find no water spots. I was so thrilled I'm sure she will be ready for Seattle weather!


----------



## lvjess14

Instead of sun bathing in a window is it ok to leave in car at home to get sun, my house is pretty shaded except my kids room where I don't think I'd feel comfortable leaving.


----------



## LitGeek

NurseAnn said:


> And done!  I have no complaints at all.  I don't even think the wiping it down with water step darkened it.
> 
> View attachment 2772697


Please check back in and let us know how the vachetta handles the rain.


----------



## NurseAnn

LitGeek said:


> Please check back in and let us know how the vachetta handles the rain.



I will! Hopefully it won't be for a while.  I still intend to avoid the rain like the plague.


----------



## lmissx

I really want to try this method. It seems to have so many positive reports about it. However, I was really scared to touch my new speedy 25 with water. So I ordered Wilsons TLC spray, it arrived today so I just finished spraying my speedy (although I was pretty scared doing this too). I've read online a lot before doing this and wilsons spray also seemed to have nice reports unlike Apple Garde where a few people had a pretty uneven turn out (I didn't want to chance it).
So Wilsons TLC was easy to spray and it seemed to disappear almost immediately. I must say I did get carried away with it and oversprayed the zipper pull (I noticed a big dot of liquid collect around the zipper pull's button and absorb into the leather before my eyes). I freaked out, wiped it a bit with the towel and then lightly sprayed thin coat to hopefully even it out. I think it is Ok, I don't see any spots. My speedy is drying now.
Will report my thoughts after giving it a day of dry time.


----------



## PamK

Your new Speedy is beautiful! I am picking up my new Speedy tomorrow, and am planning to treat the vachetta. Where did you buy Wilson's TLC?


----------



## nailgirl70

I was hesitant in trying this but I took the plunge yesterday on my looping mm. I am loving the honey color. Can someone tell me more about the "sun tanning"?


----------



## lmissx

PamK said:


> Your new Speedy is beautiful! I am picking up my new Speedy tomorrow, and am planning to treat the vachetta. Where did you buy Wilson's TLC?




It's so nerve racking not to treat the vachetta, isn't it? Treating it is nerve wrecking too though. LOL
I ordered Wilson's TLC from eBay. Because I wanted aerosol spray, not the pump spray (which is the only option on wilsons website).
I figured aerosol might be easier to spray evenly. Although I read somewhere one girl said pump spray is no problem either.


----------



## lmissx

nailgirl70 said:


> I was hesitant in trying this but I took the plunge yesterday on my looping mm. I am loving the honey color. Can someone tell me more about the "sun tanning"?




You did the water sock/dry sock method? Do you have a photo please how it turned out?
The method discussed here in the thread explains sun tanning as putting your bag for 3 days straight in the sunny place inside the house for 1 hour each day, rotating it in after 30 minutes. Then on day 4 to do the wet sock/dry sock method.


----------



## AnVic

Did this patina champ method on my Neverfull Azur last year and made it also now with my new Azur Speedy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and here she is now 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128525;


----------



## AnVic

And the close up look of the vachetta 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Now I'm not afraid of water spots anymore. Tested and proven with NF Azur. Oh and here is my NF taken last week only.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you Patina Champ! &#128139;


----------



## lmissx

AnVic said:


> And the close up look of the vachetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not afraid of water spots anymore. Tested and proven with NF Azur. Oh and here is my NF taken last week only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Patina Champ! &#128139;




Ahhhh so beautiful! Thank you for sharing detailed photos.
You are so brave with your new Speedy. But you did it with your neverfull and it's absolutely gorgeous! I can see how you had no fear repeating the process with your speedy.
I hope I can get the guts to do this too sometime. Did you tan your speedy and neverfull for 3 days prior to treatment on the 4th day?


----------



## lmissx

NurseAnn said:


> And done!  I have no complaints at all.  I don't even think the wiping it down with water step darkened it.
> 
> View attachment 2772697




Wow, NurseAnn, your bag is beautiful! And thank you for documenting the progress. She look really, really nice. You brave girl!


----------



## AnVic

lmissx said:


> Ahhhh so beautiful! Thank you for sharing detailed photos.
> You are so brave with your new Speedy. But you did it with your neverfull and it's absolutely gorgeous! I can see how you had no fear repeating the process with your speedy.
> I hope I can get the guts to do this too sometime. Did you tan your speedy and neverfull for 3 days prior to treatment on the 4th day?




Yup in front of the window but not directly from the sunlight. I let it oxidize that's what the SAs term used.&#128522; And I've done the damp cloth (almost dry) wiping too with my older vachettas to clean the dirt. I had the guts to do it when I saw this post last year 'coz I remember an SA told me about wiping the vachetta too with a damp cloth to even the patina.


----------



## NurseAnn

AnVic said:


> And the close up look of the vachetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not afraid of water spots anymore. Tested and proven with NF Azur. Oh and here is my NF taken last week only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Patina Champ! &#128139;



Your patina is perfect!!  Great pics!  How often would you say it was out in the rain/got wet.  I would love of my bag aged to that color and am excited that you say it works!


----------



## NurseAnn

lmissx said:


> Wow, NurseAnn, your bag is beautiful! And thank you for documenting the progress. She look really, really nice. You brave girl!



You're welcome!  It scared me to try this method at first so I tried it on part of the strap that would have been covered up anyway.  Once I saw that it worked well I went on to do the rest of my bag.


----------



## Annde15

Love your bags works for me!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## nailgirl70

Here is the result :thumbup:
Not bad for a 12 yr old!


----------



## AnVic

NurseAnn said:


> Your patina is perfect!!  Great pics!  How often would you say it was out in the rain/got wet.  I would love of my bag aged to that color and am excited that you say it works!




Twice but only few spots nothing major.&#128522; but no water stain when it dries up.


----------



## NurseAnn

AnVic said:


> Twice but only few spots nothing major.&#128522; but no water stain when it dries up.




That's great news!


----------



## balen.girl

AnVic said:


> And the close up look of the vachetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm not afraid of water spots anymore. Tested and proven with NF Azur. Oh and here is my NF taken last week only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Patina Champ! &#128139;




I really love your patina.. Good job..


----------



## pjhm

My Alma PM Monogram has a lot of Vachetta on it and it's 3 months old,--is it too late to apply your method? In any event, thanks for sharing your secret.


----------



## Loveluxury13

Tabbscat said:


> I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol


I laughed so much when I saw this because I feel the exact same way :giggles:


----------



## LValicious

AnVic said:


> Did this patina champ method on my Neverfull Azur last year and made it also now with my new Azur Speedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here she is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2774757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525;




Your speedy is gorgeous!! How much time is between the 3 patina process pictures?


----------



## AnVic

LValicious said:


> Your speedy is gorgeous!! How much time is between the 3 patina process pictures?




I placed my speedy by the window but not directly to the sunlight (coz I don't want it to patina too fast, just oxidize), for 5 days and used the patina champ method. Now doing it on my Favorite MM strap.&#128522;


----------



## AnVic

&#128534;&#128534;&#128534; Oopps! Wrong pic!&#128514;


----------



## AnVic

LValicious said:


> Your speedy is gorgeous!! How much time is between the 3 patina process pictures?




Here she is after 2 months. Taken just today.&#128525;


----------



## LValicious

AnVic said:


> Here she is after 2 months. Taken just today.&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786810




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Damier Dme

lmissx said:


> It's so nerve racking not to treat the vachetta, isn't it? Treating it is nerve wrecking too though. LOL
> I ordered Wilson's TLC from eBay. Because I wanted aerosol spray, not the pump spray (which is the only option on wilsons website).
> I figured aerosol might be easier to spray evenly. Although I read somewhere one girl said pump spray is no problem either.



I was wondering if you noticed any spotting or dullness on the brass hardware, and if it's been out in the rain since you sprayed with Wilson's. Will you update us?


----------



## lmissx

Damier Dme said:


> I was wondering if you noticed any spotting or dullness on the brass hardware, and if it's been out in the rain since you sprayed with Wilson's. Will you update us?



Hi,
I wrapped the hardware in plastic before spraying. I was wondering the same, but decided to go safe route and cover the hardware.
And no, the speedy hasn't been out in the rain since I sprayed it. But it does seem to keep the dirt away (although I do baby the bag when I carry it).


----------



## balen.girl

I follow patina champ method on my new pochette métis. I was caught in the rain, and the water mark totally disappear when it's dry.. I am so happy.. Thank you so much for sharing this method..


----------



## reactorberg

^^ great job! We can't be bothered by water now &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## kifana

Great &#128077; i am thinking wearing mine in the winter &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## Cveaty

Hello.... I have a question...
Three months later ... Again in the sun for three days or only wipe down and polish one day later?


Sent from my iPhone ... From Germany


----------



## AnVic

Cveaty said:


> Hello.... I have a question...
> Three months later ... Again in the sun for three days or only wipe down and polish one day later?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone ... From Germany




No more sun tanning, if you see that your vachetta is dirty you can use the wipe method again.


----------



## Cveaty

AnVic said:


> No more sun tanning, if you see that your vachetta is dirty you can use the wipe method again.




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone ... From Germany


----------



## lmissx

Ok guys, I also decided to join many of you who successfully followed this method. So we'll see... My Speedy is drying now. I hope I didn't over do it (I  tend to always overdo things). I wiped it several times. Only because I stupidly hung some cheap red fur ball charm on my speedy and she's been sitting with it at home for about a week. Then I was inspecting it a few days ago and noticed some pinkish tint on the underside of handles (especially the one where the puff charm was hanging and touching). Arghhhh... no words to describe my stupidity...
That's why I had to wipe down several times to try and remove the pinkish red tint a bit better.
I'm quite surprised and pleased. This method isn't that scary as I thought. The vachetta seems to lighten up back to normal a few seconds after wiping it (if you sit and stare at it). So that gave me guts to wipe several times  Will buff tomorrow and hopefully it'll be great. Fingers crossed!
I used a clean sock and had some pink on it at the end. So looks like this method does lift dirt pretty well (as you can see from the photos).


----------



## CDJD

lmissx said:


> Ok guys, I also decided to join many of you who successfully followed this method. So we'll see... My Speedy is drying now. I hope I didn't over do it (I  tend to always overdo things). I wiped it several times. Only because I stupidly hung some cheap red fur ball charm on my speedy and she's been sitting with it at home for about a week. Then I was inspecting it a few days ago and noticed some pinkish tint on the underside of handles (especially the one where the puff charm was hanging and touching). Arghhhh... no words to describe my stupidity...
> That's why I had to wipe down several times to try and remove the pinkish red tint a bit better.
> I'm quite surprised and pleased. This method isn't that scary as I thought. The vachetta seems to lighten up back to normal a few seconds after wiping it (if you sit and stare at it). So that gave me guts to wipe several times  Will buff tomorrow and hopefully it'll be great. Fingers crossed!
> I used a clean sock and had some pink on it at the end. So looks like this method does lift dirt pretty well (as you can see from the photos).
> View attachment 2810388
> 
> View attachment 2810389




lmissx how's hour bag now a few months later? Did it work?


----------



## lmissx

CDJD said:


> lmissx how's hour bag now a few months later? Did it work?




Oh hi, CDJD. I completely forgot to post an update here, sorry. My speedy is excellent after performing the steps described here. I didn't notice any weird changes. It's been sitting in the closet for a few months now and I had inspected it a few days ago. Looks good. So I totally trust this method.


----------



## CDJD

lmissx said:


> Oh hi, CDJD. I completely forgot to post an update here, sorry. My speedy is excellent after performing the steps described here. I didn't notice any weird changes. It's been sitting in the closet for a few months now and I had inspected it a few days ago. Looks good. So I totally trust this method.




Thanks!! Good to know, I'm about to try on my DA speedy! Wish me luck &#128522;


----------



## lmissx

CDJD said:


> Thanks!! Good to know, I'm about to try on my DA speedy! Wish me luck &#128522;




Good luck and let us know your thoughts afterwards. You'll be Ok, don't worry. It's a pretty scary thought (vachetta and wet sock) but as you start the process you start seeing it's a piece of cake, nothing scary to it.


----------



## hideyoshi

pjhm said:


> My Alma PM Monogram has a lot of Vachetta on it and it's 3 months old,--is it too late to apply your method? In any event, thanks for sharing your secret.



You can apply this method at anytime after your bag patina-ed a little bit. Your bag 3 months old so it is ok for this method - it would look great after that.


----------



## cbart1019

Tabbscat said:


> I think I would have a panic attack wiping down new vachetta with a wet cloth, lol


 
Me too!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi everyone, I just got a pre-owned NF with a beautiful patina. I don't know if the bag was treated or not, so would you still recommend using this technique? 

Also I want to make sure I have the technique understood. Wet sock is not just for fresh vachetta right?
Wet sock, wring it dry, wipe down, and then buff with dry sock?


----------



## axcarter

sbuxaddict said:


> Hi everyone, I just got a pre-owned NF with a beautiful patina. I don't know if the bag was treated or not, so would you still recommend using this technique?
> 
> Also I want to make sure I have the technique understood. Wet sock is not just for fresh vachetta right?
> Wet sock, wring it dry, wipe down, and then buff with dry sock?



Yes that's fine even if it has been treated before. You can start using this method as well. I have some treated bags that I quit treating on it and started using this method for over a year now. It's crazy how much dirt comes off it. I clean all my vachetta bags every 6 months.


----------



## sbuxaddict

axcarter said:


> Yes that's fine even if it has been treated before. You can start using this method as well. I have some treated bags that I quit treating on it and started using this method for over a year now. It's crazy how much dirt comes off it. I clean all my vachetta bags every 6 months.




Thank you so much!
So you use a damp towel or sock, wipe it gently, and then "polish" the next morning when it's dried?


----------



## axcarter

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you so much!
> So you use a damp towel or sock, wipe it gently, and then "polish" the next morning when it's dried?



I don't even wait until the next morning. I give it about 30 mins or an hr and buff with a dry sock to get the shine back in the leather.


----------



## axcarter

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you so much!
> So you use a damp towel or sock, wipe it gently, and then "polish" the next morning when it's dried?



Here's a pic of my Speedys I've done this to. I no longer have the 25 azur but you can see how even and clean they have turned out to be. And I've done this method on them for the past year and a half or longer.


----------



## hideyoshi

axcarter said:


> Here's a pic of my Speedys I've done this to. I no longer have the 25 azur but you can see how even and clean they have turned out to be. And I've done this method on them for the past year and a half or longer.



Beautiful !


----------



## lmissx

sbuxaddict said:


> Thank you so much!
> So you use a damp towel or sock, wipe it gently, and then "polish" the next morning when it's dried?




Yes, that's the drill. I've done it and I'm no longer afraid of this method. It really does work.


----------



## lmissx

axcarter said:


> I don't even wait until the next morning. I give it about 30 mins or an hr and buff with a dry sock to get the shine back in the leather.




Ah good to know, axcarter. Thanks for sharing that!
Do you also do this to the piping or only the handles, tabs and zipper?


----------



## axcarter

lmissx said:


> Ah good to know, axcarter. Thanks for sharing that!
> Do you also do this to the piping or only the handles, tabs and zipper?



I do it to everything that is vachetta! 
You wouldn't believe how much dirt collects on the pipings and pull tab since you always grab at it as well. And it keeps the color even with the rest of the handles/vachetta when you do everything.


----------



## lmissx

axcarter said:


> I do it to everything that is vachetta!
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much dirt collects on the pipings and pull tab since you always grab at it as well. And it keeps the color even with the rest of the handles/vachetta when you do everything.




Thanks for replying. Yes, the first and only time I did this method, I treated all vachetta including piping. I loved the shine it gave to the vachetta!


----------



## sbuxaddict

axcarter said:


> I don't even wait until the next morning. I give it about 30 mins or an hr and buff with a dry sock to get the shine back in the leather.





lmissx said:


> Yes, that's the drill. I've done it and I'm no longer afraid of this method. It really does work.





Great, thank you both so much!


----------



## Katd1683

axcarter said:


> Here's a pic of my Speedys I've done this to. I no longer have the 25 azur but you can see how even and clean they have turned out to be. And I've done this method on them for the past year and a half or longer.



Axcarter the patina on your speedys is gorgeous!  May I ask how old your damier azur and mono speedys are? I just got a DA speedy and was wondering how long it would take before it achieved that lovely patina. TIA!


----------



## axcarter

Katd1683 said:


> Axcarter the patina on your speedys is gorgeous!  May I ask how old your damier azur and mono speedys are? I just got a DA speedy and was wondering how long it would take before it achieved that lovely patina. TIA!



The azur is from 2012. I got this brand new from the store and have been working on the patina myself. The mono is preloved from 2003. It was a little dirty when I first got it about 4 years ago. At first I used LMB for both of them but then it started leaving streaks so I stopped using LMB and used this method now for almost 2 years. I clean all my vachetta bags every 6 months to prevent drying from excess water. Remember patina is all different and goes thru many many stages. My azur was stuck in a pinky/beige color for a while not really yet turned the honey/caramel color like the mono. So don't fret if you see that on the azur.


----------



## kifana

Hi all, i have a question to ask&#128521;. I have a two year old retiro pm ( patina quiet well) and i just bought a 6months lv strap on ebay (still pinkish white). I want to use this long strap on my retiro (2 yo) and petite noe (16 yo). How to speed the patina process on my new strap at least to be about the same color with my 2 yo retiro pm?


----------



## axcarter

kifana said:


> Hi all, i have a question to ask&#128521;. I have a two year old retiro pm ( patina quiet well) and i just bought a 6months lv strap on ebay (still pinkish white). I want to use this long strap on my retiro (2 yo) and petite noe (16 yo). How to speed the patina process on my new strap at least to be about the same color with my 2 yo retiro pm?



You can stick it in front of the window when it's really sunny out and change sides every hour or so when you're not using it. Otherwise the only other way to speed up patina is to just use it and take it out. The air/your oils/the sun will all contribute to the color.


----------



## lmissx

kifana said:


> Hi all, i have a question to ask&#128521;. I have a two year old retiro pm ( patina quiet well) and i just bought a 6months lv strap on ebay (still pinkish white). I want to use this long strap on my retiro (2 yo) and petite noe (16 yo). How to speed the patina process on my new strap at least to be about the same color with my 2 yo retiro pm?




You can patina it a bit quicker by wiping it with non-alcohol baby wipes. I remember I did that to the tabs of my new cosmetic pouch (to keep them from patina, mind you) and I was horrified that the new white vachetta turned light honey color after just one session of wiping.
So there you go. Apparently non alcohol baby wipes can patina virgin vachetta quicker


----------



## kifana

axcarter said:


> You can stick it in front of the window when it's really sunny out and change sides every hour or so when you're not using it. Otherwise the only other way to speed up patina is to just use it and take it out. The air/your oils/the sun will all contribute to the color.




Thank you.


----------



## kifana

lmissx said:


> You can patina it a bit quicker by wiping it with non-alcohol baby wipes. I remember I did that to the tabs of my new cosmetic pouch (to keep them from patina, mind you) and I was horrified that the new white vachetta turned light honey color after just one session of wiping.
> So there you go. Apparently non alcohol baby wipes can patina virgin vachetta quicker




Great, I don't need to wait for summer. Can do this straight away..

Cheers


----------



## hideyoshi

kifana said:


> Great, I don't need to wait for summer. Can do this straight away..
> 
> Cheers




This is true - patina quicker by using damp white sock to wipe all the vachetta leather . Thus,
I myself have had this experience.


----------



## kifana

hideyoshi said:


> This is true - patina quicker by using damp white sock to wipe all the vachetta leather . Thus,
> 
> I myself have had this experience.




Patina in the making &#9996;&#65039;
We have bright sun today &#127774;


----------



## kifana

kifana said:


> Patina in the making &#9996;&#65039;
> We have bright sun today &#127774;
> View attachment 2877607




Update after the tanning process

Tadaaa...


----------



## kifana

kifana said:


> Update after the tanning process
> 
> Tadaaa...
> 
> View attachment 2888468







Not so bad. Quite near: 6 months vs 2 yo patina &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## cbart1019

I want to do this with my two month old neverfull after seeing everyones gorgeous results...but the idea still scares the crap out of me!! Trying to work up the courage!!


----------



## lmissx

cbart1019 said:


> I want to do this with my two month old neverfull after seeing everyones gorgeous results...but the idea still scares the crap out of me!! Trying to work up the courage!!




It's scary at first before you do it (the very thought of any kind of dampness). Then after you've started, you see that there's nothing to it and it's not as scary as it seemed  that was my experience.


----------



## cbart1019

lmissx said:


> It's scary at first before you do it (the very thought of any kind of dampness). Then after you've started, you see that there's nothing to it and it's not as scary as it seemed  that was my experience.




I'm going to sit down this weekend and go for it!! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## lmissx

cbart1019 said:


> I'm going to sit down this weekend and go for it!! I'll let you know how it goes!




You'll be Ok, you'll see  Don't worry and please report back. I already know what you'll say  you'll be wondering why you were so afraid as there's nothing to it, the process is safe if you follow the OP's instructions.


----------



## kifana

Don't worry. The result will be awesome &#128077;


----------



## cbart1019

Ok guys.. I did try this this past weekend and I am not going to lie.. it was scary!! When I saw my bag getting ever slightly darker while wiping I did have a mini panic attack 


But after the process I do think the result was beautiful.. my bag is only 2-3 months old so it wasn't to dirty but I will say you can definitely tell a difference!


Thanks for the extra push to try this!


----------



## Loveagoodbag

I have had a Brea GM for over a year now and she's never been used - because I was terrified of staining the vachetta.  So, I took her out of the dust bag, and swabbed down all of the vachetta (there is a lot; handles, strap, trim in also on the interior of the top frame and around the zippered pocket.  I am SO glad I did it; dried right away and now I feel like I might be able to USE her and if she gets a spot the area will have been primed already and can be wiped down again.  Thank you for the courage!!


----------



## kifana

Anyone knows if this treatment will work well for untreated vegetable tan leather like Mansur Gavriel cammello/royal small tote bag?


----------



## kifana

I tried on the pouch strap. And the effect is exactly the same with vachetta leather &#128077;


----------



## kifana

I have wipe the whole MG bag with baby wipes.. And the result. No more water stain as I was caught by a light rain on my first outing with this bag &#9996;&#65039;. I am thinking of wiping the whole bag every weekend to clean and remove unwanted water stains &#128076;


----------



## Bellehaven

So tried Patina Champ process on a preloved, 3 yr old Mono Neverfull MM, It was quite dirty but I could tell the patina was lighter than it appeared under the dirt. It came out great! The bag has a beautiful EVEN honey patina afterwards and it even minimized the appearance of a couple of scuffs on the vachetta corner points (probably because the dirt made the scuffs more obvious). Sorry, no pictures but I will be using this on all of my mono bags.


----------



## alansgail

This method does indeed work! I recently purchased a monogram Speedy B 30 from 2013 and was so pleased with it's lovely patina. I decided to use this method of wiping it down with a damp, clean cloth. Oh my goodness, a lot of dirt came off the vachetta areas of my bag. I'll continue to do this at least 3 or 4x a year so as to avoid the accumulation of dirt that builds up.
You may not see it but it's there and if it isn't cleaned off that's how you'll end up with gray or blackened handles. 
No one wants that!
Agreed it's very scary because you see the leather instantly darken but mine was absorbed immediately and just kind of disappeared very quickly. I left my bag alone for a couple of hours and then took a clean dry cloth and wiped it down.
She's a lot cleaner now than she was a few hours ago!


----------



## Sail4Seas

Glad I found this!  I am going to use this method when I receive my new Odeon.


----------



## Shoebaglady

I did this to my neverfull and it worked beautifully.


----------



## Sail4Seas

Started my new Odeon PM today with its first hour in the sun.


----------



## pjhm

I was skeptical but tried it on my alma pm mono which has a lot of vachetta and now a believer. I saw a dirty mark on it the other day and after treatment used a drop of dish soap and a damp rag which removed the offensive marks. Happily surprised.


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> I was skeptical but tried it on my alma pm mono which has a lot of vachetta and now a believer. I saw a dirty mark on it the other day and after treatment used a drop of dish soap and a damp rag which removed the offensive marks. Happily surprised.


Did you let you bag get the hour of sun for 3 consecutive days?  I ask because we haven't had 3 consecutive days of sun for weeks!  I wanted to do this with my new pochette Metis.  I let it get sun 3 days, but they weren't in a row.  I haven't wiped it with the damp cloth yet.


----------



## pjhm

Not directly in the sun, but put it on my dresser several feet away from the window and turned it around every couple hours-but they were sunny days here in CA. The  wipe down with handy wipes works pretty well, did it several times. I also read about saddle soap and tried it on the bottom vachetta where the feet are and liked the result after it dried. I also first tried it on the little luggage tag which carries the keys--the outside had dark marks on it (maybe from the keys?) and they started vanishing. I also had water drops on it from bumping in to a bottle of water and they are gone, too. 
 So, long story but first try the bottom of bag to assure yourself that you like the result.


----------



## pjhm

I will add that after being a Chanel owner for many years, these LV's are so much easier for me to deal with- too many times I was out of town with new Chanel bags and either the knob where they CC's rest came off or loose or the shoulder strap broke. Thus, whenever I go out of town the Chanels stay in their dust bags at home and the Lv's come with me--no mishaps or embarrassments with LV's so far.
Am I hard on purses? Do I carry too much? Probably yes to both. Hope this helps!!


----------



## NaturalMystic

Hi All! Just wondering if anyone has done this on an artsy? I'm so scared I won't wipe the woven part down evenly and it'll become uneven.

I've done this with my almost two year old speedyB when it was new and loved how it turned out so I also did it to my delightful too. I'm just worried about the intricate handle!


----------



## CoralCat67

NaturalMystic said:


> Hi All! Just wondering if anyone has done this on an artsy? I'm so scared I won't wipe the woven part down evenly and it'll become uneven.
> 
> I've done this with my almost two year old speedyB when it was new and loved how it turned out so I also did it to my delightful too. I'm just worried about the intricate handle!




Hi yes, I did this on my Artsy almost a year ago check my pic post #241 it turned out perfectly on the handle, just be sure to wring the cloth out of as much moisture as possible before wiping down!


----------



## NaturalMystic

CoralCat67 said:


> Hi yes, I did this on my Artsy almost a year ago check my pic post #241 it turned out perfectly on the handle, just be sure to wring the cloth out of as much moisture as possible before wiping down!


Ah, thank you for the quick response - it looks beautiful! 
okay, I'm gonna go for it! As many times as I've done this, I still get nervous lol.


----------



## CSG

Hi jessica. Is my understanding correct that the repeatition every 3 months would only be the wiping and polishing? No need to put under the sun again?

And for the first 3 days, should it have to be direct sunlight? Like I would put my bag outdoor?


----------



## jessicasimpson

CSG said:


> Hi jessica. Is my understanding correct that the repeatition every 3 months would only be the wiping and polishing? No need to put under the sun again?
> 
> And for the first 3 days, should it have to be direct sunlight? Like I would put my bag outdoor?


 Hi !! Yes you only tan it jus that first time.  I did mine in direct sunlight . Get ready cause its been a long time since I posted pics of that speedy but she still looks exactly the same and I use her everyday . I will be posting Brand New pictures soon


----------



## jessicasimpson

NaturalMystic said:


> Ah, thank you for the quick response - it looks beautiful!
> okay, I'm gonna go for it! As many times as I've done this, I still get nervous lol.


 Yes I do my Artsy too. I will post pics of her soon  I have did it like 8x so far. She looks Amazing


----------



## CSG

jessicasimpson said:


> Hi !! Yes you only tan it jus that first time.  I did mine in direct sunlight . Get ready cause its been a long time since I posted pics of that speedy but she still looks exactly the same and I use her everyday . I will be posting Brand New pictures soon



Hi Jessica, can you send to me a private message? I don't have an LV bag as of now. But I am planning to do this with my dooney & bourke bag with vachetta. I just dont know if it will work for  my bag since it is a different bag. I can send pictures.


----------



## swee7bebe

I bought a cabas mezzo last week that had a lot of water spots. I used LMB cleaner, conditioner, and protection on it but it still didn't take away water spots. It made them less noticeable but when I tried this method it made the spots blend in so much more!


----------



## southernbelle82

Hey y'all, quick question. I just bought this from the LV store in San Francisco and it looks to me like it already has somewhat of a patina. It's just not as "white or light" as I expected. Should I still sunbathe it and wipe it down with a damp sick? I'm just worried about water spots.


----------



## jaijai1012

Hi loves! I was going through the pages of this thread and it seems that most of your bags are either new or pretty clean to begin with. I just bought this bag used online and one side is pretty stained and dirty. I was going to order the LMB products but wondered if this method will work on it. I bought it with the intention of not babying it so I'm not expecting amazing results but I'll be happier if it was cleaner lol


----------



## Arlene619

jaijai1012 said:


> Hi loves! I was going through the pages of this thread and it seems that most of your bags are either new or pretty clean to begin with. I just bought this bag used online and one side is pretty stained and dirty. I was going to order the LMB products but wondered if this method will work on it. I bought it with the intention of not babying it so I'm not expecting amazing results but I'll be happier if it was cleaner lol
> View attachment 2964370
> 
> View attachment 2964371




It's beautiful! Congrats. I've used LMB and I wish I never did. I followed the instructions but it faded the brown trimmings on my vachetta. I wish I found this method before I put chemicals on it. GL and let us know how it turns out [emoji4]


----------



## jaijai1012

Arlene619 said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats. I've used LMB and I wish I never did. I followed the instructions but it faded the brown trimmings on my vachetta. I wish I found this method before I put chemicals on it. GL and let us know how it turns out [emoji4]




I haven't bought the LMB kit because of so many mixed reviews. I was wondering if the patina champ method would work on it even though it's dirty.


----------



## Arlene619

jaijai1012 said:


> I haven't bought the LMB kit because of so many mixed reviews. I was wondering if the patina champ method would work on it even though it's dirty.




Hmm that's a good question.. But I think it's for new vachetta, but if it works for already patina'd bags, I will definitely try this [emoji4]


----------



## mscouture

Hi everyone 

I am new to patina, I understand a lot of people adored the look of patina but at the moment I hope to keep my lv as clean and new as possible and minimise patina.

Could anyone please share some tips on how to do that? Should I keep it in dust bag if I'm not using and not out in the open? 

I wonder how the lv store keep their unbought bags non patina.

Sorry if my post offend anyone, I know I will like the patina look later but now I just hope to keep my bag as new as possible coz its new.

In case ur wondering I have the Montaigne mm.

Thanks!!


----------



## lvnewbie07

mscouture said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to patina, I understand a lot of people adored the look of patina but at the moment I hope to keep my lv as clean and new as possible and minimise patina.
> 
> Could anyone please share some tips on how to do that? Should I keep it in dust bag if I'm not using and not out in the open?
> 
> I wonder how the lv store keep their unbought bags non patina.
> 
> Sorry if my post offend anyone, I know I will like the patina look later but now I just hope to keep my bag as new as possible coz its new.
> 
> In case ur wondering I have the Montaigne mm.
> 
> Thanks!!




No offense here Patina is inevitable and will eventually happen. The only way I understand vachetta will patina extremely slow is when the bag is in its dust bag and never used. Patina occurs when you hold the vachetta so each time you use the bag or expose it to any light patina will occur. In store they keep their pieces in dust bags inside a drawer (that I've seen). I understand how you feel about trying to keep those handles looking like the day you bought them, but think about how much money you put into that Montaigne and why you bought it. It should look pretty in your arm instead of in a dust bag hidden away I switch my bags out often so that also slows down the patina on mine. GL!


----------



## jaijai1012

mscouture said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to patina, I understand a lot of people adored the look of patina but at the moment I hope to keep my lv as clean and new as possible and minimise patina.
> 
> Could anyone please share some tips on how to do that? Should I keep it in dust bag if I'm not using and not out in the open?
> 
> I wonder how the lv store keep their unbought bags non patina.
> 
> Sorry if my post offend anyone, I know I will like the patina look later but now I just hope to keep my bag as new as possible coz its new.
> 
> In case ur wondering I have the Montaigne mm.
> 
> Thanks!!




You can be cray cray like me and keep them in their dustbags in a display case and just wave to them when you walk by lol
I really need to use my bags.........


----------



## amgRealtor

twosmallwonders said:


> http://www.lovinmybags.co/


Which should I purchase... Pre-treatment or the Duo package with Pre-treatment and Protection? I want to get an Azur and want to protect her from the start. Not sure which to order.  Thanks!


----------



## amgRealtor

twosmallwonders said:


> Here is an update approximately 6 months later (I quotes my original post as well) I used the protection phase (only) of LMB as well as this on my brand new delightful and I've been extremely happy with it carried it pretty often and it has a very nice very light even patina. I have gotten a couple things on the fat strap and they've wipes right off and left no marks!
> 
> View attachment 2507430


I know this is several years ago, but I want to get an Azur and don't like the dark patina.... So to treat your bags, you first did the water/sock method, then used LMB pre-treatment only? Want to make sure I get the order right. TIA.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

jaijai1012 said:


> You can be cray cray like me and keep them in their dustbags in a display case and just wave to them when you walk by lol
> I really need to use my bags.........



Hahaha!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Here is my Speedy 25&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;

The first thing I did when I got her was spray her with kiwi. After that I did nothing when it comes to protection. Every 6 months I've only used FOAMED soap on a cotton ball over the handles.! (Use only the foam) and right after a cotton ball with bottled clean water. Leave to dry. I did not put any conditioner after! Just used her the following week after cleaning, to get natural glaze back. What do you think? And what year is she from? ..... 2007&#128522;


----------



## Arlene619

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here is my Speedy 25&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;
> 
> The first thing I did when I got her was spray her with kiwi. After that I did nothing when it comes to protection. Every 6 months I've only used FOAMED soap on a cotton ball over the handles.! (Use only the foam) and right after a cotton ball with bottled clean water. Leave to dry. I did not put any conditioner after! Just used her the following week after cleaning, to get natural glaze back. What do you think? And what year is she from? ..... 2007&#128522;



Omg what a beautiful perfect patina!  Wow!!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jaijai1012

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here is my Speedy 25[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I did when I got her was spray her with kiwi. After that I did nothing when it comes to protection. Every 6 months I've only used FOAMED soap on a cotton ball over the handles.! (Use only the foam) and right after a cotton ball with bottled clean water. Leave to dry. I did not put any conditioner after! Just used her the following week after cleaning, to get natural glaze back. What do you think? And what year is she from? ..... 2007[emoji4]




Come to my house! Lol


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> Omg what a beautiful perfect patina!  Wow!!! &#128525;&#128525;





jaijai1012 said:


> Come to my house! Lol



Aweee! Thank you, loves!&#128522;&#128522; 
Getting a new Noe BB next week and I'll try it with her too. Keep you posted! Let's hope she will look just as good after 8 years! There's a lot of vachetta on this new model. I'm a little scared, not gonna lie!
But my Neverfull from 2009 still looks ok!!
Same procedure! Less is more I feel. I think I ruined one once with conditioners.. They can't breathe with it I feel. And it got so dark too fast! Thanks again, you made me smile &#128591;&#128155;&#127749;&#128092;


----------



## twosmallwonders

amgRealtor said:


> I know this is several years ago, but I want to get an Azur and don't like the dark patina.... So to treat your bags, you first did the water/sock method, then used LMB pre-treatment only? Want to make sure I get the order right. TIA.




Yes sock phase with water obviously very squeezed out then the protection phase of LMB not the pretreat phase I don't think .... I'll take a pic of it. With my Azur speedy I let it sun first .... Both are still super light.  I'll take pics for you


----------



## Arlene619

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Aweee! Thank you, loves![emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Getting a new Noe BB next week and I'll try it with her too. Keep you posted! Let's hope she will look just as good after 8 years! There's a lot of vachetta on this new model. I'm a little scared, not gonna lie!
> 
> But my Neverfull from 2009 still looks ok!!
> 
> Same procedure! Less is more I feel. I think I ruined one once with conditioners.. They can't breathe with it I feel. And it got so dark too fast! Thanks again, you made me smile [emoji120][emoji169][emoji560][emoji162]




Wow I can't wait to see that. I love the one too but I'm scared of all that vachetta. Please keep us updated![emoji3]


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Arlene619 said:


> Wow I can't wait to see that. I love the one too but I'm scared of all that vachetta. Please keep us updated![emoji3]



Will do!! ) &#128093;&#10145;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## amgRealtor

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Here is my Speedy 25&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;
> 
> The first thing I did when I got her was spray her with kiwi. After that I did nothing when it comes to protection. Every 6 months I've only used FOAMED soap on a cotton ball over the handles.! (Use only the foam) and right after a cotton ball with bottled clean water. Leave to dry. I did not put any conditioner after! Just used her the following week after cleaning, to get natural glaze back. What do you think? And what year is she from? ..... 2007&#128522;


Which foamed soap?? TIA.


----------



## amgRealtor

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes sock phase with water obviously very squeezed out then the protection phase of LMB not the pretreat phase I don't think .... I'll take a pic of it. With my Azur speedy I let it sun first .... Both are still super light.  I'll take pics for you


Would love to see your Azur! Thanks for replying back!!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

amgRealtor said:


> Which foamed soap?? TIA.



I bought just a clear foaming mild handsoap. They once with the pump with the mechanism that created foam. It has to be clear. Once that was gone I could refill it myself. Then you use whatever liguid natural soft and gentle solution you'd like. There are tons of different natural non harsh cleansers out there. My old pump broke. So now I found a clear soap from Method with an amazing pump. The name of it is "sweet water". When that is empty I want to try and put bottled not purified but spring water and some pure castor soap. Just a liiiiitle bit and see what happenes cotton balls or makeup wedges are great with it. Cotton balls you have to be gentle, with the makeup wedge it's hard to do damage!&#128522;


----------



## OneMoreDay

I have an Ellipse with grubby handles and the vachetta has already got a patina. I actually like the honey colour but it's never been cleaned and we don't have any areas of the house with sunlight filtering through (one storey terraced house).

Should I just do the wet sock thing and then condition? Was looking to do the Magic Eraser trick earlier but reading this thread has given me a different option.


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> I have an Ellipse with grubby handles and the vachetta has already got a patina. I actually like the honey colour but it's never been cleaned and we don't have any areas of the house with sunlight filtering through (one storey terraced house).
> 
> Should I just do the wet sock thing and then condition? Was looking to do the Magic Eraser trick earlier but reading this thread has given me a different option.



Forgot to add photos. Here is my Ellipse.


----------



## hideyoshi

Do the wet sock thing then you will get the patina on that handle immediately.


----------



## OneMoreDay

hideyoshi said:


> Do the wet sock thing then you will get the patina on that handle immediately.



Am I right in saying the wet sock technique cleans as well as evens out the patina? The handles are actually darker than these photos appear. More of a medium caramel tone. Which would be lovely if not for the dirt accumulated.


----------



## hideyoshi

OneMoreDay said:


> Am I right in saying the wet sock technique cleans as well as evens out the patina? The handles are actually darker than these photos appear. More of a medium caramel tone. Which would be lovely if not for the dirt accumulated.




Yes, that's right. But in this pic i see your bag handle 's patina-ed already. Do you think no need to do the wet sock? Or if you want to clean out dirty it can help -> the handle will patina evenly but keep in mind that you hv to keep repeat this method if you decide to do it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

hideyoshi said:


> Yes, that's right. But in this pic i see your bag handle 's patina-ed already. Do you think no need to do the wet sock? Or if you want to clean out dirty it can help -> the handle will patina evenly but keep in mind that you hv to keep repeat this method if you decide to do it.



The thing is I have never ever cleaned or conditioned my bag. So I can't really tell what kind of work it needs (it doesn't seem dry but it's been out in the sun and heat (not to mention humidity) recently so it might need the extra care. I've kept it inside an air conditioned enviroment for so long.

I'll try the wet sock trick after I can find a leather conditioner available locally. There's a cleaner/conditioner that's caught my interest called Shucare. Then there's also the Aldo brand of cleaner and conditioner which I have seen used on one vachetta thread here on tpf.

The only downside to Shucare is it doesn't list the full ingredients. Although it does contain tea tree oil, a natural leather cleanser and conditioner.

I might also take it to the bag spa to see what they would do as another option. Really anxious about doing anything to this bag. It's my mother's first LV.


----------



## hideyoshi

OneMoreDay said:


> The thing is I have never ever cleaned or conditioned my bag. So I can't really tell what kind of work it needs (it doesn't seem dry but it's been out in the sun and heat (not to mention humidity) recently so it might need the extra care. I've kept it inside an air conditioned enviroment for so long.
> 
> I'll try the wet sock trick after I can find a leather conditioner available locally. There's a cleaner/conditioner that's caught my interest called Shucare. Then there's also the Aldo brand of cleaner and conditioner which I have seen used on one vachetta thread here on tpf.
> 
> The only downside to Shucare is it doesn't list the full ingredients. Although it does contain tea tree oil, a natural leather cleanser and conditioner.
> 
> I might also take it to the bag spa to see what they would do as another option. Really anxious about doing anything to this bag. It's my mother's first LV.




When you do this method at the first time, it is no need the conditioner 'cause the leather will not be dry.
So dont worry.
That was my case.

But when doing this method for many times later, i feel the leather dry abit. Then, i must use it for my hand oil condition the handle -> but it will be darken quickly.
Then i feel i hv to use this method again - this circle will never end for my Keepall bag. 
The result of this method is to prevent the handle not to be darken and the rest of vachetta leather patinas so evenly and to not afraid of water or rain. 

For my new bag i just use it & dont apply this method to see how it turns... very complicated !


----------



## OneMoreDay

hideyoshi said:


> When you do this method at the first time, it is no need the conditioner 'cause the leather will not be dry.
> So dont worry.
> That was my case.
> 
> But when doing this method for many times later, i feel the leather dry abit. Then, i must use it for my hand oil condition the handle -> but it will be darken quickly.
> Then i feel i hv to use this method again - this circle will never end for my Keepall bag.
> The result of this method is to prevent the handle not to be darken and the rest of vachetta leather patinas so evenly and to not afraid of water or rain.
> 
> For my new bag i just use it & dont apply this method to see how it turns... very complicated !



I see. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## amti79

I bought my daughter a 25 speedy at an auction- it is 6 years old and in really good condition. I had one of the chaps replaced at the LV store in town so I will work on getting that a bit darker and focus on cleaning the handles. Wish me luck!


----------



## OneMoreDay

So I did the wet sock thing. Without the sunlight part. Some dirt definitely came onto the sock. But I ended up drying out the vachetta (the glossy honey colour is now replaced by a sort of matte dark-ish beige/caramel). Will run out to buy conditioner once I get the chance.

I think the dark streaks on the handles were colour transfer from my mother's dark clothing.


----------



## MokeyLV

OneMoreDay said:


> So I did the wet sock thing. Without the sunlight part. Some dirt definitely came onto the sock. But I ended up drying out the vachetta (the glossy honey colour is now replaced by a sort of matte dark-ish beige/caramel). Will run out to buy conditioner once I get the chance.
> 
> I think the dark streaks on the handles were colour transfer from my mother's dark clothing.



Did you try buffing it with a soft cloth? That has worked to bring back the shine to my Speedy handles.


----------



## OneMoreDay

MokeyLV said:


> Did you try buffing it with a soft cloth? That has worked to bring back the shine to my Speedy handles.


 
Too dry to do anything. I'll be buffing after conditioner.


----------



## OneMoreDay

So I tried Shucare leather balm (cleanser/conditioner). It darkened the spot I tested it on (vachetta piping on the base of my Ellipse). Deeper than the honey toned patina I adore. It even looks slightly dirty imo. I can see the difference between the vachetta I never cleaned and conditioned with the part I did.

The bottle doesn't list any ingredients apart from a description saying it contains tea tree oil. I must say, there was a pretty obvious scent like shoe polish. While that would work on things like leather belts and treated leather, the vachetta is not a leather this product was made for.

Edit: I deleted my comment about saddle soap. Apparently, it's a no-no? But I think the famous Docride uses saddle soap on Hermes Barenia. And I've seen comments for and against saddle soap (I am, however, leaning towards yes). I still need to do a ton of reading on the topic of leather cleaning and conditioning.

I also used Shucare leather cleanser (this is a different product from their leather balm) on a pair of Aldo white/beige weaved leather shoes (synthetic probably). It worked quite well removing some superficial dirt that looked like ink stains (possibly oil?). Unfortunately I can't seem to upload any pictures while on mobile. The app keeps telling me I need to log in but I already am. I'll try again later.


----------



## baylorbear33

I only use Apple Conditioner or Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care on my LV vachetta.  It works well, and does not have a notable darkening of the leather.


----------



## Carrie ashcraft

jessicasimpson said:


> Lol I crack myself up ...the champ is here that's silly


Please share!!!


----------



## ustasena

I used this method on my 5 month old speedy b. My God was it dirty! I couldnt believe how much dirt came out, even from the pipings! It also worked on some water spots the bag had. But I have to be honest, I didn't just wipe the leather. I gave the vachetta a good scrub. I don't baby this bag and use it for my two kiddos under one and a half and for travel. I believe this is why it had so much dirt on it, oops! I love a honey colored patina and don't care for the pale "like new" look. I think patina adds character to a bag. Will be using this method from now on.


----------



## coquettebags

ustasena said:


> I used this method on my 5 month old speedy b. My God was it dirty! I couldnt believe how much dirt came out, even from the pipings! It also worked on some water spots the bag had. But I have to be honest, I didn't just wipe the leather. I gave the vachetta a good scrub. I don't baby this bag and use it for my two kiddos under one and a half and for travel. I believe this is why it had so much dirt on it, oops! I love a honey colored patina and don't care for the pale "like new" look. I think patina adds character to a bag. Will be using this method from now on.




Can you take a picture of your bag? I like that you have small kids and still use it. I have a 6 year old so I was thinking about a DE speedy but love the monogram more. Thanks!


----------



## mrsinsyder

My new V Neverfull is outside sunning now... I'm going to try and do patina right this time!


----------



## ustasena

coquettebags said:


> Can you take a picture of your bag? I like that you have small kids and still use it. I have a 6 year old so I was thinking about a DE speedy but love the monogram more. Thanks!



I just saw that you quoted me. I have one picture that I took during vacation a few weeks ago. It's not a great picture buy you can see how evenly the bag developed a patina. I don't baby this bag at all! My son even used it as a pillow during a road trip and it still looks great. Honestly, I can never understand why people are so afraid of vachetta. If I can use it with two babies and maintain it beautifully anyone can. Love this bag!


----------



## coquettebags

ustasena said:


> I just saw that you quoted me. I have one picture that I took during vacation a few weeks ago. It's not a great picture buy you can see how evenly the bag developed a patina. I don't baby this bag at all! My son even used it as a pillow during a road trip and it still looks great. Honestly, I can never understand why people are so afraid of vachetta. If I can use it with two babies and maintain it beautifully anyone can. Love this bag!




Thanks for the pic! Your bag looks amazing. . Can't wait to get one!


----------



## jessicasimpson

I will be posting pics of the  Patina Champ soon as it is now over 4 years old . It still looks perfect like a brand new bag with a beautiful honey patina .Keep your eyes open


----------



## tokyofro

THANK YOU, Patina Champ! I'm admittedly a bit scared to try this. I got a horrible water spot on my speedy b about a week after I got it. It's my first LV ever and is so special to me so I'm scared to try anything! This method seems safe-ish, though, and seeing others' photos helps a lot!

My bag is just barely a year old now and that spot is still Very dark compared the rest of the handle. I never used anything on the handles because of fear, and hope that it'd blend in like some have said. It really just seems like the spot is just darkening along with the rest of the bag.. is that normal?  

Has anyone else had this happen? Or should I just be more patient with my patina? I hope the damage isn't too late to fix.

I hope that my anxiety about this will settle eventually so I can try this!


----------



## Lady.B

kifana said:


> Patina in the making &#9996;&#65039;
> We have bright sun today &#127774;
> View attachment 2877607




LOL I thought I was the only one doing this


----------



## nattieherro85

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


This is great! I'm scared of getting vachetta dirty so perhaps I can try this.


----------



## OCWifey

I just picked up a pre loved Damier azur speedy 30, I am going to try this! Good to know!!!


----------



## OCWifey

OCWifey said:


> I just picked up a pre loved Damier azur speedy 30, I am going to try this! Good to know!!!


Sooo I tried this. I have to admit my speedy handles were uneven colored before but now I can really tell. Does anyone have this problem? What should i do? The bag was pre loved and I'm the second owner. Lmk if anyone has any ideas other than leaving one side in the sun in the window and covering the other side.


----------



## Silverrose

Very beautiful color on speedy


----------



## Miss Krys

OCWifey said:


> Sooo I tried this. I have to admit my speedy handles were uneven colored before but now I can really tell. Does anyone have this problem? What should i do? The bag was pre loved and I'm the second owner. Lmk if anyone has any ideas other than leaving one side in the sun in the window and covering the other side.


 
Brace yourself for my crazy theory: I can't help but think that the previous owner may have held that Speedy in a certain way (maybe based on the interior pocket's position?) and as a result one handle was exposed to more soiling and oil from coming in contact with the palm of the hand while the other handle came in more contact with the fingers. It would explain the difference since I always have the right-side-up LV's on my Mono 30 facing outwards and the upside down ones towards me...sure enough one handle is a little bit darker than the other.


----------



## OCWifey

Miss Krys said:


> Brace yourself for my crazy theory: I can't help but think that the previous owner may have held that Speedy in a certain way (maybe based on the interior pocket's position?) and as a result one handle was exposed to more soiling and oil from coming in contact with the palm of the hand while the other handle came in more contact with the fingers. It would explain the difference since I always have the right-side-up LV's on my Mono 30 facing outwards and the upside down ones towards me...sure enough one handle is a little bit darker than the other.


That's true. Should I just keep it in the sun? Would it catch up to the other you think?thank you!!


----------



## Verena15

Are you guys using any leather cream to prevent the Vachetta from drying out?


----------



## goldendoodle

Can anyone tell me if there is a way of eliminating or at least minimizing old water spots?  Please share any tricks or remedies you may have.  TIA!!


----------



## goldendoodle

Verena15 said:


> Are you guys using any leather cream to prevent the Vachetta from drying out?



IMO you really have to use something to nourish the leather.  I like Apple leather conditioner.  Some use Lovin' my bags.  Apple is a little less expensive.  I use it every 3 months or so.  
I once bought an older speedy that looked great in the pics, great patina, no stains.  It was so dry I feared it would crack like dried out jerky.  After that I treat all my vachetta regularly.


----------



## Verena15

goldendoodle said:


> IMO you really have to use something to nourish the leather.  I like Apple leather conditioner.  Some use Lovin' my bags.  Apple is a little less expensive.  I use it every 3 months or so.
> I once bought an older speedy that looked great in the pics, great patina, no stains.  It was so dry I feared it would crack like dried out jerky.  After that I treat all my vachetta regularly.


What did you do with the Speedy? 
Did you treat it also with some leather conditioner??? Did it help to soften the Vachetta?


----------



## goldendoodle

Verena15 said:


> Are you guys using any leather cream to prevent the Vachetta from drying out?





Verena15 said:


> What did you do with the Speedy?
> Did you treat it also with some leather conditioner??? Did it help to soften the Vachetta?



No, I sold it and took a loss.  I am not sure that it would have been possible to resurrect that leather.  The speedy was quite old, maybe 1996 or so, a lot of time for dryness to set in.


----------



## goldendoodle

OCWifey said:


> That's true. Should I just keep it in the sun? Would it catch up to the other you think?thank you!!



You may be the only one who notices the difference


----------



## JennyErin

I just bought a preloved Azur Speedy and I tried this out, it did remove some of the gunk  thank you so much for this jessicasimpson! Before and after pics:


----------



## NurseAnn

Love this method!  Here is my Turenne PM.  Carry it rain or shine since October 2014 and does not have any water spots.


----------



## goldendoodle

I was wondering if waterspots could be "fixed" but couldn't find any answers.  I had sold my 'perfect' spot-free keepall 55B and bought a pre-loved 45B that had small waterspots throughout the vachetta, but not severe.  I used saddle soap and thoroughly washed, soaked and lightly scrubbed all the vachetta with a soft cloth.  Now it is spot-free and has a beautiful honey patina.  So I guess the waterspots can be at least minimized.
I think we are all so afraid to do anything with the leather and sometimes need to just dig in and give it a try.


----------



## DaisyM

goldendoodle said:


> I was wondering if waterspots could be "fixed" but couldn't find any answers.  I had sold my 'perfect' spot-free keepall 55B and bought a pre-loved 45B that had small waterspots throughout the vachetta, but not severe.  I used saddle soap and thoroughly washed, soaked and lightly scrubbed all the vachetta with a soft cloth.  Now it is spot-free and has a beautiful honey patina.  So I guess the waterspots can be at least minimized.
> I think we are all so afraid to do anything with the leather and sometimes need to just dig in and give it a try.




Great to know about your experience. Any chance you can show us before & after?


----------



## analyseee

Ok so I have a question I'm getting my first louis vuitton next month and I love the monogram! However I am worried that the vachetta will turn black and ugly.. does this work for sure or are there other things I also have to do to keep it looking good like yours? I am getting a speedy b 30 but also I lI've somewhere very hot and humid and I've read that's bad for monogram bags but not sure if that was true so because of that I'm not sure if I should just get damier ebene! Thanks


----------



## analyseee

so I have a question I'm getting my first louis vuitton next month and I love the monogram! However I am worried that the vachetta will turn black and ugly.. does this work for sure or are there other things I also have to do to keep it looking good like yours? I am getting a speedy b 30 but also I lI've somewhere very hot and humid and I've read that's bad for monogram bags but not sure if that was true so because of that I'm not sure if I should just get damier ebene! Thanks


----------



## Arlene619

analyseee said:


> so I have a question I'm getting my first louis vuitton next month and I love the monogram! However I am worried that the vachetta will turn black and ugly.. does this work for sure or are there other things I also have to do to keep it looking good like yours? I am getting a speedy b 30 but also I lI've somewhere very hot and humid and I've read that's bad for monogram bags but not sure if that was true so because of that I'm not sure if I should just get damier ebene! Thanks



I'm excited for you! I own the speedy b 35 mono for a few years now, I used the Cadillac cleaner and it did a great job cleaning my handles. I live in San Diego,  we've had a scorching summer and warm winter and my bag has held up quite well.  I also own the de speedy b and so far no issues wth my replacement model. Hth


----------



## goldendoodle

DaisyM said:


> Great to know about your experience. Any chance you can show us before & after?



Here are some before and after pics.  I used saddle soap to clean water spots and conditioned with Apple conditioner.  Not perfect, but a definite improvement.  I also feel that the two products were very nourishing for the leather.  I have used saddle soap to deep clean all my pre-loved pieces, although I have never bought a real grungy piece.


----------



## DaisyM

That looks great!! It has that gorgeous 'lived in' look now, and you've evened out all the spots. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Toby93

goldendoodle said:


> Here are some before and after pics.  I used saddle soap to clean water spots and conditioned with Apple conditioner.  Not perfect, but a definite improvement.  I also feel that the two products were very nourishing for the leather.  I have used saddle soap to deep clean all my pre-loved pieces, although I have never bought a real grungy piece.



What a great job!  It looks wonderful


----------



## nattieherro85

NurseAnn said:


> Love this method!  Here is my Turenne PM.  Carry it rain or shine since October 2014 and does not have any water spots.
> View attachment 3245485
> 
> View attachment 3245486
> 
> View attachment 3245487


Your Turenne looks gorgeous!! Do you use any leather conditioners in addition to the patina champ method or just the wet sock/cloth? I've seen some posts that say the leather can dry out.


----------



## NurseAnn

nattieherro85 said:


> Your Turenne looks gorgeous!! Do you use any leather conditioners in addition to the patina champ method or just the wet sock/cloth? I've seen some posts that say the leather can dry out.




On this bag I haven't done anything else. I waited 6months between wetting it to prevent it from drying out and so far it has worked well.  On a different bag, my NF, I had to get the upper trim replaced after my cat chewed on it so I wet it several times in the course of a week letting it dry between.  At the end of that sequence I put leather conditioner on it and it looked quite nice after I buffed it with a dry cloth.  The trim has almost caught up in color to the rest of the bag.  This thread has taught me that there's no reason to fear vachetta.


----------



## historygal

Following.  This is a very informative thread.


----------



## nattieherro85

NurseAnn said:


> On this bag I haven't done anything else. I waited 6months between wetting it to prevent it from drying out and so far it has worked well.  On a different bag, my NF, I had to get the upper trim replaced after my cat chewed on it so I wet it several times in the course of a week letting it dry between.  At the end of that sequence I put leather conditioner on it and it looked quite nice after I buffed it with a dry cloth.  The trim has almost caught up in color to the rest of the bag.  This thread has taught me that there's no reason to fear vachetta.


Thanks so much for your response!! I have a speedy b 35 in mono I've terrified to use because I don't want to get it dirty (I know its crazy). I have the classic speedy 30 in de which is much more carefree for me. I know I need to gain some courage What conditioner do you use? I was looking at Lovin my Bags and the Cadillac brand. They seem to have good reviews.


----------



## PurseLover305

Torn on what to do with my new Noé....  This method, baby wipes method, LMB method, or leave it alone.    [emoji33] Any update on long term effects.  Thanks. [emoji3]


----------



## Arlene619

nattieherro85 said:


> Thanks so much for your response!! I have a speedy b 35 in mono I've terrified to use because I don't want to get it dirty (I know its crazy). I have the classic speedy 30 in de which is much more carefree for me. I know I need to gain some courage What conditioner do you use? I was looking at Lovin my Bags and the Cadillac brand. They seem to have good reviews.


I've heard more positive than negative reviews about LMB, so I ordered it and tried it on my Artsy and my Speedy B Mono. My Artsy was fine but for some reason it left a sticky residue, I followed the directions to a t. My Speedys' brown trim (parallel to stitching on vachetta) was "bleached" in some areas, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone only because I had a negative result &#128533; That was two years ago, I just tried the Cadillac cleaner, which was recommended to me by my Chanel Sa for use on my caviar and lambskin bags. I also used it to clean the vachetta on my nf, so far so good [emoji108] it's only been 2 mths though.


----------



## muddledmint

Love cadillac ... Works on brand new and old vachetta


----------



## KCeboKing

I just got the Totally MM in DE. Do I need to do anything to it before I can use it?? This is my first LV bag!


----------



## nattieherro85

Arlene619 said:


> I've heard more positive than negative reviews about LMB, so I ordered it and tried it on my Artsy and my Speedy B Mono. My Artsy was fine but for some reason it left a sticky residue, I followed the directions to a t. My Speedys' brown trim (parallel to stitching on vachetta) was "bleached" in some areas, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone only because I had a negative result &#128533; That was two years ago, I just tried the Cadillac cleaner, which was recommended to me by my Chanel Sa for use on my caviar and lambskin bags. I also used it to clean the vachetta on my nf, so far so good [emoji108] it's only been 2 mths though.


Thanks for responding!!! I was thinking Cadillac was the better of the two. I'll order some and give this a try. Thanks so much for your advice


----------



## Arlene619

nattieherro85 said:


> Thanks for responding!!! I was thinking Cadillac was the better of the two. I'll order some and give this a try. Thanks so much for your advice


Yes I agree! I just tried it a few days ago on my caviar bag, I tested a small area in the back, so far everything looks good. I'm going to do the whole bag now, idk why I'm so scared to do it, my sa was polishing the lambskin bags with it at the boutique lol.


----------



## axcarter

KCeboKing said:


> I just got the Totally MM in DE. Do I need to do anything to it before I can use it?? This is my first LV bag!



Nope! DE is a carefree, all weather bag. Enjoy! Perfect first LV I'd say!


----------



## KCeboKing

axcarter said:


> Nope! DE is a carefree, all weather bag. Enjoy! Perfect first LV I'd say!




Yay!! Thank you!! I kept seeing stuff about the vachetta and was getting nervous if that affected me! Yay!!! Glad I picked the right one! So excited to use it!


----------



## summergirl1

Great thread, I used Kiwi on my bags but next time I'll try this.


----------



## axcarter

KCeboKing said:


> Yay!! Thank you!! I kept seeing stuff about the vachetta and was getting nervous if that affected me! Yay!!! Glad I picked the right one! So excited to use it!



You will love it! It can go with you rain/shine and I think it matches with a lot! I have a ton of DE bags but I still wanna add the Totally in DE!


----------



## Verena15

Arlene619 said:


> I've heard more positive than negative reviews about LMB, so I ordered it and tried it on my Artsy and my Speedy B Mono. My Artsy was fine but for some reason it left a sticky residue, I followed the directions to a t. My Speedys' brown trim (parallel to stitching on vachetta) was "bleached" in some areas, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone only because I had a negative result &#128533; That was two years ago, I just tried the Cadillac cleaner, which was recommended to me by my Chanel Sa for use on my caviar and lambskin bags. I also used it to clean the vachetta on my nf, so far so good [emoji108] it's only been 2 mths though.





Where can you buy the Cadillac cleaner? Is it available e.g. in a supermarket?
À friend or mine will go the States soon and I wanted to ask her to buy some for me.

BTW, what where the other products recommended to clean the Vachetta?? 

And, if I clean the Vachetta (I did that with laundry dertagent!!! Works great!!!) , what product shall I use to avoid that the Vachetta dries out? 

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Arlene619

Verena15 said:


> Where can you buy the Cadillac cleaner? Is it available e.g. in a supermarket?
> À friend or mine will go the States soon and I wanted to ask her to buy some for me.
> 
> BTW, what where the other products recommended to clean the Vachetta??
> 
> And, if I clean the Vachetta (I did that with laundry dertagent!!! Works great!!!) , what product shall I use to avoid that the Vachetta dries out?
> 
> Thanks for your answers.



I ordered my Cadillac cleaner on the nordstroms website, I believe you can purchase it on Amazon as well. I used the Cadillac cleaner on my Speedy handles, and it cleaned it up a bit and thank goodness my handles are still soft and smooth, the lmb kit dried the heck out of my handles, even after buffing. Hth![emoji4]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Arlene619 said:


> I ordered my Cadillac cleaner on the nordstroms website, I believe you can purchase it on Amazon as well. I used the Cadillac cleaner on my Speedy handles, and it cleaned it up a bit and thank goodness my handles are still soft and smooth, the lmb kit dried the heck out of my handles, even after buffing. Hth![emoji4]



Is this the spray or the liquid?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I have never been afraid to use a new bag. But I just found a roses speedy in brand new cond. 
I'm terrified to use it.. lol Want to protect it before I use it...
The last time I used my LMB I wasn't happy. 
Looking for another product.


----------



## Arlene619

Markxmikesmom said:


> I have never been afraid to use a new bag. But I just found a roses speedy in brand new cond.
> I'm terrified to use it.. lol Want to protect it before I use it...
> The last time I used my LMB I wasn't happy.
> Looking for another product.


It's like a watery lotion lol. I hear ya, I had a bad experience with lmb. I went to Chanel today and picked up a bag, my wonderful SA offered to clean my boy bag (I went in with it)he used the Cadillac conditioner, it brought a nice sheen to it. My poor bag was filthy [emoji20]  how embarassing lol. I wouldn't use the cleaner on a new speedy though, maybe on the canvas but not the vachetta.


Markxmikesmom said:


> Is this the spray or the liquid?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Arlene619 said:


> It's like a watery lotion lol. I hear ya, I had a bad experience with lmb. I went to Chanel today and picked up a bag, my wonderful SA offered to clean my boy bag (I went in with it)he used the Cadillac conditioner, it brought a nice sheen to it. My poor bag was filthy [emoji20]  how embarassing lol. I wouldn't use the cleaner on a new speedy though, maybe on the canvas but not the vachetta.



Thank you..
I bought this spray for my speedy but I also pick up the conditioner for my other bags and handbag wipes which I though was cool. 
This will be my first time using Cadillac products.


----------



## Arlene619

Markxmikesmom said:


> Thank you..
> I bought this spray for my speedy but I also pick up the conditioner for my other bags and handbag wipes which I though was cool.
> This will be my first time using Cadillac products.
> View attachment 3280378




Let us know how it works out for you. I am too chicken to put anything on my new speedy's vachetta. I'm waiting for it to get a little tan before I use it lol


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Arlene619 said:


> Let us know how it works out for you. I am too chicken to put anything on my new speedy's vachetta. I'm waiting for it to get a little tan before I use it lol



Will do.. I had to order it online my Nordstroms didn't have it in store. Should be here Friday.


----------



## rainypop

Arlene619 said:


> I ordered my Cadillac cleaner on the nordstroms website, I believe you can purchase it on Amazon as well. I used the Cadillac cleaner on my Speedy handles, and it cleaned it up a bit and thank goodness my handles are still soft and smooth, the lmb kit dried the heck out of my handles, even after buffing. Hth![emoji4]




Is it the cleaner or the water shield spray you use? Sorry, I'm just so confusing. Do you use the cleaner on chanel leather bag/canvas on LV and use the water shield spray on vachetta? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## deb68nc

I just did the patina champ method with my new petit Noe and I'll post before and after shots...it's not as stark white as before. I was afraid to take the bag out and now I feel more relieved after doing with us method. But I was scared to death to do it but it works nicely.


----------



## Arlene619

deb68nc said:


> I just did the patina champ method with my new petit Noe and I'll post before and after shots...it's not as stark white as before. I was afraid to take the bag out and now I feel more relieved after doing with us method. But I was scared to death to do it but it works nicely.


It's perfect ! Great job[emoji4]  I love the Noe! I feel the same with Virgin vachetta, I don't like to use my bag when it's so white.


----------



## Bagsnlove

So I decided to try this method on my new neverfull mm before I start using it. Does anyone know if it will work if I place it in the sunlight by a window? I live in Montreal Canada and it's still too cold to put it outside.


----------



## Malin

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> So I decided to try this method on my new neverfull mm before I start using it. Does anyone know if it will work if I place it in the sunlight by a window? I live in Montreal Canada and it's still too cold to put it outside.




I did that with my NF, it worked.


----------



## Bagsnlove

Malin said:


> I did that with my NF, it worked.




Perfect thanks[emoji1]


----------



## cupcakegirl

I've tried this method before and was really pleased with the results.  So I am doing it again with my brand new NF.  My pup is on guard duty...lol.


----------



## Evilin

Hi, 
New here, and this thread is a life saver, i was terrified as to how i would start using my new MM NF.  I already had returned the one with the rb interior cause i panicked. got the pivione instead, then started to panick because of the vachetta. Got the cadillac and did not try it, cause i stumbled upon this fantastic thread at the same time, LOL. Today is day 4 and yayyyyy i notice a delicate tan, and tomorrow i buff, I swear i now feel confident, sorry no pics as im not too familiar on posting, but i thank you!!!!


----------



## LVoeluv

deb68nc said:


> I just did the patina champ method with my new petit Noe and I'll post before and after shots...it's not as stark white as before. I was afraid to take the bag out and now I feel more relieved after doing with us method. But I was scared to death to do it but it works nicely.




Hi, did you sun bath the vachetta on the bottom too for an hour? I just bought the Berri and it has some vachetta on the side corners and bottom as well. I'm not brave enough to try it when the bag arrives this week... Thanks


----------



## ManilaMama

Just tried this on my delightful.

It was scary to see it wet (and dark), especially in the big handle with the "Louis Vuitton" on it, but like many have said, it dried before my eyes.

Looks like nothing happened, really... It got a SMIDGE darker. Looks tiny bit honey-ish instead of ivory piano white now. I'll see tomorrow when I buff it if it looks darker or what not.

I was also shocked to see dirt on the wet sock. I thought my bag looked immaculately clean. I guess not! So I was happy it got a bit of a cleaning.

Thanks for this tip, Patina Champ!


----------



## forever.elise

I'm getting the Artsy in mono this weekend...has anyone tried this method on that braided handle? Do you think the water would be ok for the braided part? I was also considering Apple Guard spray...any thoughts or advice?


----------



## NurseAnn

forever.elise said:


> I'm getting the Artsy in mono this weekend...has anyone tried this method on that braided handle? Do you think the water would be ok for the braided part? I was also considering Apple Guard spray...any thoughts or advice?




I haven't tried Apple Guard on an LV but did try it on a braided vachetta key fob from Coach.  The Apple Guard seemed to seep into the edges of the leather and darken unevenly since the braided leather didn't have a thick edge glazing.  I haven't looked at the Artsy handle closely, but if you did do Apple Guard you'd have to spray very very lightly.  I recall there being earlier posts where people successfully did this method on their Artsys.  I think it is one of the first few pages.


----------



## Kitty157

Loving my bags may be better since it's not an aerosol so u wipe it in and can control how much u use/apply. Tedious job but will prob give better results. (I haven't used it on braided vachetta, only my NF and Thames and tested it on brand new dragone strap- which did not darken after applying new vachetta treatment first then protection and then conditioner). Just make sure u don't double dip into the container- people say LMB spoils after a few months. It may be because they double dip contaminating the product. Scoop enough out with a clean spoon into something else and work from there. Zip lock the LMB containers to prevent air Good luck with ur Artsy.


----------



## DLdesign

I have just done the patina champ method on my new Speedy B. I got all of the excess water out of the sock beforehand and interestingly the leather didn't seem to soak up any water from the sock, I found I had to be persistent before the leather became moist (I'm almost wondering if the new vachetta has been pretreated with something). Anyway, it dried off super quickly and doesn't look any different to before. I believe this is a very safe method which will not cause any harm or any adverse changes to the bag.

I didn't tan the bag beforehand. I may finish with a coat of Kiwi protector spray which I've used on other bags very successfully.


----------



## cwool

I just tried this method on my new Odeon PM then sprayed it with Collonil Waterstop. I found out about this spray long ago on one of the other sub-forums & sorry I can't recall who to give credit to whoever recommended it first. I first used the spray on my DL PM when she was brand new (the OM) and haven't had problems w her. This spray touts that it also offers UV protection. 
I also sprayed my older vachetta bags for the first time--which I had never previously did anything with. Only time will tell...


----------



## kcoach

Were you happy with how your Odeon turned out? (Damp sock wipe, then Collonil.) I use Collonil on my vachetta but never did the damp sock wipe first.


----------



## nattieherro85

ManilaMama said:


> Just tried this on my delightful.
> 
> It was scary to see it wet (and dark), especially in the big handle with the "Louis Vuitton" on it, but like many have said, it dried before my eyes.
> 
> Looks like nothing happened, really... It got a SMIDGE darker. Looks tiny bit honey-ish instead of ivory piano white now. I'll see tomorrow when I buff it if it looks darker or what not.
> 
> I was also shocked to see dirt on the wet sock. I thought my bag looked immaculately clean. I guess not! So I was happy it got a bit of a cleaning.
> 
> Thanks for this tip, Patina Champ!


That's great to hear that it turned out okay...I'm still afraid of vachetta. Only had DE pieces, but monogram pieces are so beautiful and classic.


----------



## Pumpie

LVoeluv said:


> Hi, did you sun bath the vachetta on the bottom too for an hour? I just bought the Berri and it has some vachetta on the side corners and bottom as well. I'm not brave enough to try it when the bag arrives this week... Thanks


 
I bought the Berri too and wondering if you tried it. I have put the purse in the sun for one hour for four days days in a row (three of the days in indirect sunlight) and might try the wet sock tomorrow.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Hi Everyone . I just posted a short video on my Patina Champ speedy . It almost 5 years old now and still looks Amazing . Check it out ♡♡♡


----------



## muddledmint

jessicasimpson said:


> Hi Everyone . I just posted a short video on my Patina Champ speedy . It almost 5 years old now and still looks Amazing . Check it out ♡♡♡



Wow your patina is so even and a great color! One question: the video makes the vachetta look matte, is it like that in real life or more shiny?


----------



## jessicasimpson

muddledmint said:


> Wow your patina is so even and a great color! One question: the video makes the vachetta look matte, is it like that in real life or more shiny?


Hi in person it has a light shine to it . :* sorry that camera I used isn't the best.  Time to get a go pro


----------



## cwool

kcoach said:


> Were you happy with how your Odeon turned out? (Damp sock wipe, then Collonil.) I use Collonil on my vachetta but never did the damp sock wipe first.


Yeah I guess so, you can't even tell I treated it at all so far. But I haven't used it much either so that'll be the true test.


----------



## jessicasimpson

A short video showing My Patina Champ Method . Thank you . Please subscribe to my channel .


----------



## asjsk3

I contemplated doing so many things to my pre loved Speedy before deciding on this method. I finally decided to do this as it was all natural with no chemicals AND wow was my sock dirty after doing this! Mind you my pre loved speedy was not that dirty...but years of never being cleaned I guess!  
At first, I too was nervous as I saw the handles getting dark thinking omg what have I done haha.
I had a tiny water spot on the vachetta and after doing this it's gone! It wasn't huge to begin with and only I could tell. During the process of wiping down I could see it and while drying I could still see it but after it dried the water spot isn't there anymore!!!
The only thing I really noticed after it got cleaned is that on the 4 vachetta pieces under handle one piece on both sides is darker. I'm thinking that may be from the former owner using because I haven't taken her out yet since buying her. If anyone has any ideas on what I can do to darken one piece on each side chime in. It's not really noticeable but I'm anal and I see it.
I'm wondering if I need to condition the vachetta to make sure it doesn't dry out or just leave alone and don't put chemicals on it.
Thanks Patina Champ for sharing this info with everyone!!! I will be doing this to ALL my LV's from now on.  I was scared to buy the new Melie due to so much vachetta but now I think I might take the plunge and get her!


----------



## Bagloverosh

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


Do you leave this is direct sunlight?


----------



## Bagloverosh

Did you do it on a brand new neverfull? I've been tanning mine for two days now 


Shoebaglady said:


> I did this to my neverfull and it worked beautifully.


----------



## Sarah03

I decided to do the Patina Champ method on my Delightful MM and new Speedy 30. 
I've had the Delightful for a year now & all I've done to it is spray the vachetta with Apple Garde. The Jungle Speedy was a display model, so it needed to be cleaned up a bit. The handles weren't bad, but they aren't brand new naked vachetta. 
Before:


During:



I'll post my results after I buff the vachetta tomorrow.


----------



## mcturgeon

Might be a really silly question, but how do you know when it is tanned enough? I wanted to try this on my brand new Pochette Accessoires to see the results before I took the plunge with my brand new Delightful MM. I am on Day 2 and see no difference in the color of the strap. I have been sunning it in front of a window with full afternoon sun. Don't want to wipe before it has developed any patina at all. Thank you!


----------



## jessicasimpson

Here is the new update on the Patina Champ bags


----------



## jessicasimpson

t





mcturgeon said:


> Might be a really silly question, but how do you know when it is tanned enough? I wanted to try this on my brand new Pochette Accessoires to see the results before I took the plunge with my brand new Delightful MM. I am on Day 2 and see no difference in the color of the strap. I have been sunning it in front of a window with full afternoon sun. Don't want to wipe before it has developed any patina at all. Thank you!


Hello I


mcturgeon said:


> Might be a really silly question, but how do you know when it is tanned enough? I wanted to try this on my brand new Pochette Accessoires to see the results before I took the plunge with my brand new Delightful MM. I am on Day 2 and see no difference in the color of the strap. I have been sunning it in front of a window with full afternoon sun. Don't want to wipe before it has developed any patina at all. Thank you!


hello , I started wiping my bags down after 3 days . so 3 days of tanning then i wiped them down on day 4 .u wont really see the tan but it is their . you can do longer it wont hurt it   its just enough to take the edge off of the brand new vachetta. if you want it to stay light longer then I wouldn't wipe it yet  but keep it super clean until you wipe it or it may be hard to get clean  I'm not telling you to do my method but I can say it works for me  also just above this post I did videos on my bags after 6 years  hope this helped


----------



## mcturgeon

jessicasimpson said:


> t
> Hello I
> 
> hello , I started wiping my bags down after 3 days . so 3 days of tanning then i wiped them down on day 4 .u wont really see the tan but it is their . you can do longer it wont hurt it   its just enough to take the edge off of the brand new vachetta. if you want it to stay light longer then I wouldn't wipe it yet  but keep it super clean until you wipe it or it may be hard to get clean  I'm not telling you to do my method but I can say it works for me  also just above this post I did videos on my bags after 6 years  hope this helped



Thank you! I went ahead and wiped it down on Day 4. So far it looks great!


----------



## jessicasimpson

mcturgeon said:


> Thank you! I went ahead and wiped it down on Day 4. So far it looks great!


awesome . I'm sorry I didn't get bact to you fast . I'm hardly on  TPF. But you can follow me on you tube if you have any more questions . I check that every day


----------



## sassification

Anyone tried this method on their eva clutch, especially the straps? 

I am considering to try this method on an eva clutch monogram which appears to have patina-ed naturally and quite evenly but as its preloved, i am not sure if previous owner had sprayed or applied any chemicals..

Can i just do the wet sock and then wipe down method on a preloved piece? Do i still condition with Applecare leather conditioner thereafter? I am soo scared of vachetta leather it wld be my first piece


----------



## kmoore925

it looks great. thanks for the tips!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I did it!! As I was wiping the vachetta I noticed that my hands were shaking LOL!! It worked out fine. I even had a teeny tiny water spot on my strap and once it dried, it was GONE! The leather shine is really unbelievable and it's sooo smooth now! Thank you patina champ!!


----------



## Digo1

This is good to know. I rarely use my 3 yr old Sully because the vachetta isn't patinaed yet.


----------



## McCurlyhair

I'm about to try this method on my new Turenne. I was just wondering if anyone that does the patina champ carries their bag in the rain.


----------



## jessicasimpson

McCurlyhair said:


> I'm about to try this method on my new Turenne. I was just wondering if anyone that does the patina champ carries their bag in the rain.


I carry my LV bags in the rain all the time


----------



## McCurlyhair

jessicasimpson said:


> I carry my LV bags in the rain all the time


Oh boy. This is nerve wracking. I just wiped down my 7 month old Delightful that I had treated with LMB. I've never carried her in the rain but I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## thu23

This is the best thread I've even seen. The patina on everyone's bag is beautiful. I just purchase a speedy 30 in azur. I can't wait for it to come in so I can try this! Now I just have to work up the courage to.


----------



## YazlindaYazid

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .


Hi Jessica. I am planning to do a Mon Monogram. Do you think it is ok if I am to put it in the sunlight?


----------



## YazlindaYazid

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .



Hi Jessica.  I will be getting my mon mono Speedy.  May I ask if it is ok to put a mon mono bag in the sunlight?


----------



## WWM

So, I obviously misread instruction not to SCRUB.  I was trying to get an even match of water and scrubbed a bit (there were slightly darker marks and lighter marks and I wanted everything to match).  Do you think that I accidentally have created watermarks that will show up later?  Used a sock that was barely damp.  Purse is about a month old and has been oxidizing since I bought it. TIA


----------



## muddledmint

WWM said:


> So, I obviously misread instruction not to SCRUB.  I was trying to get an even match of water and scrubbed a bit (there were slightly darker marks and lighter marks and I wanted everything to match).  Do you think that I accidentally have created watermarks that will show up later?  Used a sock that was barely damp.  Purse is about a month old and has been oxidizing since I bought it. TIA


It will probably even out when it’s dried. I find it hard to keep everything even when doing this unless I saturate all the leather. But it looks fine when dried.


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

Will this method work for these straps? They have a bit of wrinkling and the last thing I want is for the handles to turn out uneven. Thanks!


----------



## Highestcloud

I wish I would have found this thread earlier! 
I’ve tried using baby wipes (no alcohol no perfume) on my Vachetta and it feels grimy. The leather is not soft and buttery like before, really regret listening to all those Youtubers... My bag is about 4 months old and this was the first time I tried to clean it. 

Reading all the positive results on this thread, I’m gonna try this method out and hope this works for me too!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Hello All
 I used the patina champ’s method on my brand new speedy 25. I purchased this bag on 14 February this year . I have always been afraid of vachetta but took the plunge. I absolutely love the results. I tanned the bag for 3 days, a little bit longer than the 1 hour as we have had very bad weather over here. I used a sock and water to clean the vachetta and polished it the next day. I love the results. Sorry I had to take the pics from my iPhone.

Before:



After: ( with flash)



Without flash


----------



## jessicasimpson

Beautiful


----------



## jessicasimpson

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Hello All
> I used the patina champ’s method on my brand new speedy 25. I purchased this bag on 14 February this year . I have always been afraid of vachetta but took the plunge. I absolutely love the results. I tanned the bag for 3 days, a little bit longer than the 1 hour as we have had very bad weather over here. I used a sock and water to clean the vachetta and polished it the next day. I love the results. Sorry I had to take the pics from my iPhone.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3986884
> 
> 
> After: ( with flash)
> View attachment 3986885
> 
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 3986893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986892


Beautiful


----------



## iamnina

How do you protect the vachetta at airport security scans? I just tried the patina champ method on my new speedy B 25 (so far so good) but I am worried about taking it on a trip this September.


----------



## muddledmint

iamnina said:


> How do you protect the vachetta at airport security scans? I just tried the patina champ method on my new speedy B 25 (so far so good) but I am worried about taking it on a trip this September.


The airport X-ray machines and bins are sooo dirty. I put my lv in another bag before I put it on the belt or in a bin. I use reusable grocery bags like envirosax for this. They are so light and fold down into little packages so I always have one in my lv bags for these situations. Then I just throw it in the wash.


----------



## rmv7

jessicasimpson said:


> ok ill tell my speedy patina secrets . When you get your new bag put it in the sunlight for 3 days just 1 hour at a time . Turn bag once during the hour . on day 4 take a white cotton sock wet it ....wring it out super good then wipe down all the vachetta evenly Dont Scrub . Then set it on your dresser and let it dry overnight in the morning take a dry sock and polish vachetta softly . now every 3 months wipe down and polish it again. After the first time i wiped it i wore it in the rain :storm: and no water spots at all. The reason you want to do this every 3 months is because you dont want the handle to turn black . That black is just dirt . The handle sould stay my color or a little darker its whole life and never blacken. Also when you wipe the vachetta also wipe the canvas to keep it clean . Not sure if this will work on an older bag that is dirty already .



Hiii! I just bought a Neverfull MM in Damier Azur and am looking to do this to the vachetta. Is it absolutely necessary to put it in the sun? It’s been so rainy lately so I was wondering if it could be done without? Thanks in advance


----------



## papertrees

This method sounds awesome!

However, I live in a condominium, and I don't have access to direct sunlight 

What can I do? Are there products I can buy to achieve the same effect?


----------



## j.louis

I travel a lot by plane.  I take the dust cover and put my bag in for the X-ray machine and when I have to put it under the seat for take off and landing.  I don’t care if people think it’s weird.   [emoji4]


----------



## muddledmint

j.louis said:


> I travel a lot by plane.  I take the dust cover and put my bag in for the X-ray machine and when I have to put it under the seat for take off and landing.  I don’t care if people think it’s weird.   [emoji4]


That’s exactly what I do except with an envirosax bag instead of a dust bag (lighter and folds down into a tiny package). Airplanes are so gross because they never clean them.


----------



## MamaSleepy

j.louis said:


> I travel a lot by plane.  I take the dust cover and put my bag in for the X-ray machine and when I have to put it under the seat for take off and landing.  I don’t care if people think it’s weird.   [emoji4]


Good idea, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MamaSleepy

muddledmint said:


> That’s exactly what I do except with an envirosax bag instead of a dust bag (lighter and folds down into a tiny package). Airplanes are so gross because they never clean them.


I've never heard of these shopping bags b4, lots of pretty patterns and colors for cheap. Great idea.


----------



## Yuleen

Once vachetta has reached patina, will rain drops or water leave stain?  
Sorry if this question has been asked before...


----------



## designer1

Had LV replace the bottom vachetta of my Noe, and I used the patina champ method to get the new vachetta, the same color as the rest of the vachetta. Worked perfectly !! I love her again!


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

I have an Alma bb in mono, I used the patina champ method on it when I first got the bag. I took the bag out yesterday totally forgot I was wearing black jeans and got some transfer on my poor little Alma. I was kicking myself!! When I got home I used the patina champ method and cleaned off the bag, all of the transfer came off and she looks great again. I’m  so happy!!!!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Tanning right out of the box! Nervous for the water, but it sounds like this approach works well ‍♀️


----------



## Blackandwhitebrat

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Hello All
> I used the patina champ’s method on my brand new speedy 25. I purchased this bag on 14 February this year . I have always been afraid of vachetta but took the plunge. I absolutely love the results. I tanned the bag for 3 days, a little bit longer than the 1 hour as we have had very bad weather over here. I used a sock and water to clean the vachetta and polished it the next day. I love the results. Sorry I had to take the pics from my iPhone.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3986884
> 
> 
> After: ( with flash)
> View attachment 3986885
> 
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 3986893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986892



Hello I’m loving your speedy 25 mono and was wondering if you would post pics of her now to see how the vachetta is looking?? I have been really wanting a speedy b 25 in DA but I am afraid of vachetta!  I have the nano speedy which only comes in mono and she has been holding up well but is not a year yet...


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Blackandwhitebrat said:


> Hello I’m loving your speedy 25 mono and was wondering if you would post pics of her now to see how the vachetta is looking?? I have been really wanting a speedy b 25 in DA but I am afraid of vachetta!  I have the nano speedy which only comes in mono and she has been holding up well but is not a year yet...


Hi sorry for the late reply, here are some pics. I tried to capture the bag as best I could, it’s abit gloomy in London today. My speedy is doing fine, the patina is a honey colour and looks great! I did this method on my Alma bb in mono and she looks great too.


----------



## Blackandwhitebrat

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply, here are some pics. I tried to capture the bag as best I could, it’s abit gloomy in London today. My speedy is doing fine, the patina is a honey colour and looks great! I did this method on my Alma bb in mono and she looks great too.
> 
> View attachment 4324360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324361
> View attachment 4324362


 
Thank you for getting back to me!  Yes she is lovely!! And really? I have an alma bb but did DE as I have been hesitant about the vachetta but if I get the speedy in mono and this method works I may try my luck with a mono alma bb as well! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Blackandwhitebrat

Blackandwhitebrat said:


> Thank you for getting back to me!  Yes she is lovely!! And really? I have an alma bb but did DE as I have been hesitant about the vachetta but if I get the speedy in mono and this method works I may try my luck with a mono alma bb as well! Thank you for posting!


 Lol I meant if I get the speedy in DA!  Just in love with your speedy in mono


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Blackandwhitebrat said:


> Thank you for getting back to me!  Yes she is lovely!! And really? I have an alma bb but did DE as I have been hesitant about the vachetta but if I get the speedy in mono and this method works I may try my luck with a mono alma bb as well! Thank you for posting!


If you like the Alma bb in mono I say go for it. I have both DE and mono, after using this method I’m not worried about vachetta at all!


----------



## emo4488

I wonder if this method is similiar to using apple guard? That also saturates the vachetta. I used apple guard on all my bags but still fear the rain. My keepall got some watermarks even after treating it with apple guard 

My new monogram keepall  should come on Friday..LV just shipped it!


----------



## emo4488




----------



## Mirabellaxox

Just tried this method on my 2 year old speedy b 25, it made the leather a tad bit darker, but I kinda like it..


----------



## Mulberrygal

j.louis said:


> I travel a lot by plane.  I take the dust cover and put my bag in for the X-ray machine and when I have to put it under the seat for take off and landing.  I don’t care if people think it’s weird.   [emoji4]





muddledmint said:


> That’s exactly what I do except with an envirosax bag instead of a dust bag (lighter and folds down into a tiny package). Airplanes are so gross because they never clean them.





MamaSleepy said:


> I've never heard of these shopping bags b4, lots of pretty patterns and colors for cheap. Great idea.



Yes that's exactly what I do, I travel with my NF and use it as a beach bag when I arrive............it took me awhile to brave it in the sun and sand  ............but there's not much point in having these gorgeous bags if they don't get used.
The envirosax are brilliant and I have loads in different colours and designs. I try to keep one on each bag because they are always so handy and also great for covering your bag if necessary.


----------



## Kalvary4Chanel

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> Hi sorry for the late reply, here are some pics. I tried to capture the bag as best I could, it’s abit gloomy in London today. My speedy is doing fine, the patina is a honey colour and looks great! I did this method on my Alma bb in mono and she looks great too.
> 
> View attachment 4324360
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324361
> View attachment 4324362



Just to follow up ladies, I got caught in the rain with my Alma bb. It completely dried with no rain spots whatsoever! Super happy


----------



## SandyCole

Im going to try this for my Bumbag. I just ordered!


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hi! Anyone seen this before? My top handle of my LV bumbag has gotten darker but the two loops holding it in place look completely good as new! I haven’t put anything on the handle but it’s annoying me they are two different colours, I just assumed it would all darken at the same time in that area (obviously not!) any thoughts how to get it to an even patina across the whole top handle? Thanks in advance


----------



## karman

Lilycjaxxx said:


> Hi! Anyone seen this before? My top handle of my LV bumbag has gotten darker but the two loops holding it in place look completely good as new! I haven’t put anything on the handle but it’s annoying me they are two different colours, I just assumed it would all darken at the same time in that area (obviously not!) any thoughts how to get it to an even patina across the whole top handle? Thanks in advance


Normal for different pieces of leather to tan at different speeds. You can try to gently wiping with a damp cloth to see if it darkens.


----------



## Namwan-

I just got my Neverfull today but haven’t used it yet. Can I use it for one day tomorrow before following this method?


----------



## jessicasimpson

Yes  just don't use lotion on your  hands and don't get it dirty or the dirt will stick to it


----------



## jessicasimpson

Namwan- said:


> I just got my Neverfull today but haven’t used it yet. Can I use it for one day tomorrow before following this method?



Yes  just don't use lotion on your hands and don't get it dirty or the dirt will stick to it


----------



## Aoifs

Using this method on my Pochette Metis. Didnt want to use chemicals or risk drying out the leather. But I also live in Ireland so rain is inevitable and I want to prevent stains! However there has only been one sunny day this week so I "tanned" my bag for 5 days, mostly in daylight but not direct sun and today it was in direct sun for 2 hours. I've wet the vachetta this evening and will polish tomorrow AM. Doesnt look too different yet. Ill post pics if anyone is interested!


----------



## Namwan-

Can I use baby wipes instead of a sock?


----------



## kroshkaRo

Aoifs said:


> Using this method on my Pochette Metis. Didnt want to use chemicals or risk drying out the leather. But I also live in Ireland so rain is inevitable and I want to prevent stains! However there has only been one sunny day this week so I "tanned" my bag for 5 days, mostly in daylight but not direct sun and today it was in direct sun for 2 hours. I've wet the vachetta this evening and will polish tomorrow AM. Doesnt look too different yet. Ill post pics if anyone is interested!


Yes, I'm interested


----------



## Tropezienne

One thing that doesn’t get mentioned often is using a clean white eraser to clean untreated vachetta. The plain white eraser used to erase pencil.
I have found this to be very effective on light dirt marks. It will not work on water marks.

I have successfully used leather wipes on vachetta after every few uses to remove dirt and condition the leather. Every time the leather came back to the same colour. A few years later the leather looks great, no dirt and it’s developed a nice light honey patina.

However the handle never treated or wiped is much lighter in colour.


----------



## Aoifs

kroshkaRo said:


> Yes, I'm interested



Fresh out of the box:


After 5 days on a windowsill in overcast Ireland in January :


Immediately after using the wet sock:


The next morning. Not a great photo. Ill take a photo in daylight tomorrow of how it looks now a month or so later:


Overall I'm happy. I haven't used it in the rain yet but its even and a developing a patina slowly.


----------



## kroshkaRo

Aoifs said:


> Fresh out of the box:
> View attachment 4993808
> 
> After 5 days on a windowsill in overcast Ireland in January :
> View attachment 4993810
> 
> Immediately after using the wet sock:
> View attachment 4993815
> 
> The next morning. Not a great photo. Ill take a photo in daylight tomorrow of how it looks now a month or so later:
> View attachment 4993814
> 
> Overall I'm happy. I haven't used it in the rain yet but its even and a developing a patina slowly.


Thanks a lot for update. I think it looks really great. I actually like it more than not treated! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## innerspaceph13

I'm a bit anxious about using this on my new Neverfull but I really like the honey-colored patina. Bag had been sitting in my drawer for over a week now. I've just taken it out and placed next to the window to tan. Will attempt the method tomorrow.


----------



## jessicasimpson

innerspaceph13 said:


> I'm a bit anxious about using this on my new Neverfull but I really like the honey-colored patina. Bag had been sitting in my drawer for over a week now. I've just taken it out and placed next to the window to tan. Will attempt the method tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 5095718


 Beautiful bag


----------



## louislover

@jessicasimpson - wow, this is amazing! Thank you for sharing. I’m about to pull the trigger on an Alma BB monogram, but am worried about the vachetta when wearing as a crossbody & staining from denim jeans… Do you have any ideas or tips on this subject?!


----------



## louislover

Kalvary4Chanel said:


> I have an Alma bb in mono, I used the patina champ method on it when I first got the bag. I took the bag out yesterday totally forgot I was wearing black jeans and got some transfer on my poor little Alma. I was kicking myself!! When I got home I used the patina champ method and cleaned off the bag, all of the transfer came off and she looks great again. I’m  so happy!!!!


Waaaa this is exactly what I’m worried about! (About to buy an Alma bb in mono…) so do you have to do this every time you wear jeans?!?


----------

